# IITd online treasure hunt "Krypton" started



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

Online treasure Hunt has been started in the IIT DELHI fest.! come on take part. 
here the link www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton

register at *www.tryst-iitd.com/



by the way i m stuck on level 7. can any1 help me??


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 17, 2008)

Did any1 just mention... *krypton*.... i was searching for it for quite a while


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

^^u could have used ur hax-ray vision to find the Krypton, dumbo...lol


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't know that you were so technologically-challenged.... dear 159...

Keepin things simple... x-ray vision doesnt find heavenly bodies (they do emit xradiation though).... xrays scatter for God's sake...

And who's the dumbo... btw... lol....

Anyway... kyon ki yeh first-time hai... gusthaaki maaf..... main tujhe baaizzath chod deta hun... this time. (hey.. u understand hindi naa... musta learnt it by now)


KoolBluez note: My bday's 6 days l8r than your's...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2008)

*technologically-challenged*

nice keyword by the way


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> I didn't know that you were so technologically-challenged.... dear 159...
> 
> Keepin things simple... x-ray vision doesnt find heavenly bodies (they do emit xradiation though).... xrays scatter for God's sake...
> 
> ...



now tehere is a huge misunderstanding here,t159 meant the chemical element krypton(I spose) and koolbluez meant the 'planet' krypton(I spose) where superman has come from(lol,in comics for kids)

I can safely assume that you both are dumbo in the order koolbluez>t159.lol ,gotcha.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

hey where do u ans for the 2nd question man...??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Use your mouse.. M stuck on the 5th.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

aare i used the kouse..m gtting vibgyor in ajumbled manner thru the 

the pencils are set in vibgyor jumbled

the source says givr boy-again vibgyor jumbled...but wats the ans??and where do i use it?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

pathik 5th is very easy. hint - just check for some thing hidden in the doc file u downloaded.

but I M STUCK ON 7 SINCE YESTERDAY. plz any1 has a idea??


waise yahan par kafi off topic baten ho rahin hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

amd one more clue.. use the mouse to give the answer.. 
and guys pls dont discuss the answers here.. we ll just give clues..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

cool man...never knew u could do tht stuff..gr8


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> I didn't know that you were so technologically-challenged.... dear 159...
> 
> Keepin things simple... x-ray vision doesnt find heavenly bodies (they do emit xradiation though).... xrays scatter for God's sake...
> 
> ...


Dont get me into technology, the whole idea of x-ray vision is not what it confer.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-ray_vision
It was kinda cheesy to name the ability so.

btw...lol...everyone is a dumbo once in  a while.

Yes I do understand hindi, is baat ka ilm ho jaana chahiye tha abtak, khair is kambakht shutramala ka nirmaan kisi aur lakshya ke liye hua tha.

T159 note: Yup the flaming June


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

M on 7th.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

pathik great u reached level 7. any idea abt that blank screen?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

me too..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

chalo all 3 of us on 7th. kuch karte hai..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

lol...forum says.do sumthing on the screen ..pur kare kya


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Struck on 5th guyz plz help...!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Read what we discussed above..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

<td background='images/bg_left.gif' style='background-repeat:repeat-x' valign='bottom'>&nbsp;</td>

now wats tht supposed to mean..there is a gif image sumwhere and it is to repeat itself..but it doesnt..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

On 6th


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

That is just the layout of the page.. amd..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

no ya...he layout is doen earlier..m a noob at html but still while referring to the other sources...the part where this code was written is actually meant forcoding the background..dunno..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

On 7th now


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

not gettin the 7th one. wat r we supposed to do. i tried with abt 300 urls but no help


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome Ecko.. Evy1 stuck up on 7th...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

yea..7th...man..cnt make head or tail..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Yaar I should've joined the hackin classes
They must have 9improved my problem solving ability in these cases


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

my rank is 193..


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm
can anyone give me a hint for lvl 3?
changing the url???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

hehe i m 194.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

*@ talkingcomet*
Thats simple just maths

Mine rank is 205


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

just got one while searchin in google with this word "best password" - NOT RELATED TO THIS PUZZLE THOUGH. SEE THE TOP MOST LINK IN THE GOOGLE. HOW CAN IT BE RELATED TO BEST PASSWORD


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Where do i register for this??


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Stop Kidding
Be Serious 
We'll dat link looked good though


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 17, 2008)

@Ecko
well i got the answer!!
but hw to enter it!! []


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys see this
123456789
centrifugal
8f1cg90p

1-c
9-g
but f-7..
cant make out anything..
Going for lunch now..
and dont give out ny answers..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats the "obvious" answer for the 1st question?


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 17, 2008)

@Ecko
got it man..
it as simple!!
how silly of me!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

lolzzz..google the authors...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

search in wiki abt both the lady


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Struck at 7 & it is getting on my nerves


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

i wil get mad now after this 7th. i hav wasted so much time for it since yesterday!. n he is not givin any hint the forum of that krypton


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Found the answer to the first question... I typed the answer wrong


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Arey yaar i m back. ny1 got the 7th?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in the 3rd level.. I completed the series, but where do i enter the answer?? 

Any clues for level 4?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2008)

I am stuck at 1st


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Just google it man... The answer is staring at you........ 

ANY CLUES FOR 4th??
the confused image one?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^
Clue: How do u make a person nanga?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

^^nanga?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

take the "cloth"es off..


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

I am also stuck on the 4th........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> take the "cloth"es off..



What can be better than this 
Also dont try to change URl
There is a box to ive answer
I just was doing dat


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

^^I still dont get the answer. Tell me this, is the answer jumbled in the mirror image??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2008)

*At Third Level

o, t, t, f, f, s, s, e, _ ?

its 9 or NINE something like that

now what with that ?? URL change not working
*


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 17, 2008)

cant get through level3, need some help!


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *At Third Level
> 
> o, t, t, f, f, s, s, e, _ ?
> 
> ...




Haad hai yaar
This is fun 

U know yet u dont

Any one level 7 Hint
Plz Plz Plz

Dont do whatever happened wid u ppl(some waited for day 2 solve)
Plz give location of hint atleast


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

In level 5 
The clue makes no sense... And clues here from anybody... ?


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

see the source code & the previous posts


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

nvidia said:


> In level 5
> The clue makes no sense... And clues here from anybody... ?


I am still stuck on the 4th.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

are ye level 7 mera jaan le lega!  n no1 is givin hint their dumb forum!  i m stuck on it since yesterday. i solved all first six in an hour but this level 7 is eatin me away. i wil giv it up now if i dont get the ans. it my last try n is bar to uskasite ko hack kar dunga  bahut hua. mere ko bahut gussa aa raha hai!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Yaar......I am still confused in the 4th one..... Actually I think that the word isn't in my dictionary
Can't we directly discuss the answers..??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Im still on 5th.
This makes some sense but i cant find any "colours" as mentioned in their forum or any gown 

```
<div id='form' style='position:relative; top:-506px; left:0px; display:none'><form action='xyz.php' method='POST'>
```
Can somebody tell me what top:-560px; left:0px; means??


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

> Can somebody tell me what top:-560px; left:0px; means??


Thats CSS......


The 5th one is the most simple.........
Now proceeded on 6th


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

^^This isnt the right way to do it. 
Can somebody tell me what those lines mean??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Gagandeep man remove all the answers and links from here.. thank him by PMing him.. You are spoiling the game for every1..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

then phir maza kahan ayega phir??

but guys we do really need some decent hint for level 7.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

@Pathik
^^ Removed


One thing I would like to clarify is -- Are the answers having SPACE?.....I mean are they containing 2 words??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

^^According to the rules, answers wont contain spaces...


> IMPORTANT - All answers will be in lowercase. No spaces, no punctuation.



Any clues for the 5th level please.....


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Yaar level 7 help plz plz plz
Batao yaar batao


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

oh goodnes tel me the answer to this stupid 7th level! plz!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

I wanted to ask one thing. Is this file related to anything in the puzzle??
*EDITED*
I am still at 6


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Obviously..


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 17, 2008)

in the third level i changed the url "series" with "ottffsse_" and the letter that should come there ...but it is not working..where am i doing wrong


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Obviously..


I am on 7th now........


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in the 7th level now
I'm getting only a blank page... is everybody getting a blank page?


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

yaar we dont even know where to look 4 d hint
Atleast we know dat


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess that 7th level has something to do with this:
*www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton/welcome.php


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The best password is 8f1cg90p *


*
*[/FONT]

I haven't done the 7th still....


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

vavinashraju said:


> in the third level i changed the url "series" with "ottffsse_" and the letter that should come there ...but it is not working..where am i doing wrong


The answer alone can take you to the next level. Dont ask for further clues...


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks got it


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

@Gagan
Plz dont post link url


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I wanted to ask one thing. Is this file related to anything in the puzzle??
> 
> *www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton/readon.doc
> 
> I am still at 6


hint for 6. u hav to search for a COMMUNITY in COLONY 4 of LANE 5 of HOUSE 2 like u got the COMMUNiTY ANCIENT in COLONY 2 of LANE 1 in HOUSE 5.  IN THAT DOC FILE


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Yes I've done this and delete the URL from your QUOTED post.......
I've edited my POST

@Ecko: Edited the post


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Can somebody tell me whats there in the 7th level???
Im seeing only a blank page


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

i got level 7 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

M on the 10th now..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

@nvidia
Dude we're struck for several hours
Many for past days

I think it could be 
As the title says :This is it
Password may be :whatisit or something !@#$%^



Pathik said:


> M on the 10th now..


pathik tell some hint yaar
Plz plz plz

Desperately need dat


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

@Pathik what is the 10th level about??

I guess Best Password has something to do with the 7th??


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Haad hai yaar
Noone giving any hint
Plz tell yaar where to searh hint


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Can somebody give some clue to the 7th level???
please.......


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

me too on 10th


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ I guess it has something to do with the reflection of *tryst *here: *www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton/images/tryst_top.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

hey will resume my quest now..hey fun2sh..u seem to have got 7..wats the hint plzz..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

clue to seventh try with a password u already know n u will reach a real level which wil look to u a false level!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ I guess we have to try our password??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup.. fun2sh we both are together again..
the best password is to be used to get to the 8th level....


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh noI think i got that earlier but thought that was a page error


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Evy1 thought that only..
fun2sh kuch samjha kya???


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 17, 2008)

somebody please give a hint for 6th one


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yup.. fun2sh we both are together again..
> the best password is to be used to get to the 8th level....


I had posted this before.....
But I guess it didn't work......


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

on level 9


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 17, 2008)

i got a page error after 7 what should i do now


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

@ecko: can you give me the link of Page 9 or 10??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

wats the sound in page 9??..sumthing to do with waves?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2008)

*www.google.com/search?hl=en&client...s=YNO&q=IITd+online+treasure+hunt&btnG=Search


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ pata hai.. digit is indexed super fast


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2008)

just for info .. it beats the game itself !!!

lol got thru 3rd .. !! after returning home

don't like this thing .. lets see

any clue for 4th level .. i want to get out fast .. got to study for college


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

9 9 9...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

amd see the source and think about the motion of a wheel..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Any clues for 7th??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2008)

clues for 4th guyz !


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

9th struck 
Ny hint
Above's not working


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

not givin  any clue to 7 now. i was stuck on it since yesterday . so u guys should also hav to face the monstrous 7!!


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

@fun2sh
Dont be like dat yaar

The hint is already given 
Guyz common see the previous posts


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

pathik 10th kuch samjha?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Nah yaar fun2sh
Eggman.. read rule no 4.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Level 9 help yaar
Give hint


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

ecko yaar try to kar..
check the source.. 
think about the motion of a wheel.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

arre...cuming bck evry 1/2 hr to solve the puzzle..lol...prepping jee..so nt much time left...ne more concrete hints for 9.. wheel and xp...hmmm


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

you preparing for the JEE?
fun2sh kuch samjha kya?

BTW there is some jhol in the ranking system.. 5 mins back i was the last person on lvl 10th. 
now i m the 1st..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

yaar level 9 plz


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

For level 9...

Open SOUND RECORDER in XP(I hv vista and had hardtime, but any way) and see all its features(whatever it has)...one of it will come handy



gagandeep said:


> Still stuck on 7th..........and tomorrow I've my S.st. paper.........
> 
> *I've just one query about the 7th....Do we have to type the password in the URL like we did in the series??*
> 
> Because I am typing the Best password there for hours now and I'm pretty sure that it is the password....



yes!!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Still stuck on 7th..........and tomorrow I've my S.st. paper.........

*I've just one query about the 7th....Do we have to type the password in the URL like we did in the series??*

Because I am typing the Best password there for hours now and I'm pretty sure that it is the password....
Can someone please answer this please......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

^^thts my prob too..i tried all perms and comms...



Pathik said:


> you preparing for the JEE?
> fun2sh kuch samjha kya?




samajhneka kuch hai kya??


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

thanx eggm


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

u got it too??..damn vista and damn bill gates for using a crap sound recorder in vista


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

So evy1 on 10th now?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

not yet 

help help help..cant conc at all..keep coming back..now my brains full of organic wheels


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

i got 10th abt 80%


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

kuch clue to de fun2sh..


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Did 7th and 8th........Now on 9th


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

man!!!!!!!!plz plz..sum1....9..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

amd a wheel moves both ways.. forward and reverse.. now u need to test the other motion of the audio file..


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Dude its damn easy, you'll be able to do it in 5 minutes....I gaurantee

I am in Ubuntu.......not in Windows XP......I guess do I've to go to Windows XP for doing the 9th??

I guess it can be done on any Software.......but I am not able to find such functionality in mplayer.....


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

fun2sh spoiled 10th puzzle for me
He smsed me the answer

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

me on 11th now


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in the 9th....


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

are yaar 10th ka koi hint batao


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

Ecko said:


> are yaar 10th ka koi hint batao



go to 
xxxxxxx.blogspot.com

replace xxxxxx
with something given in clue


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

thts a giveaway dude..newaz..solved it myself ..tuk 5 mins..


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

On 10th..........


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in Level 11....


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ So am i.......
I've Googled Robots,AI, Artificial Intelligence........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

on 12th 
11th took 1 sec


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

I am on 11th........hahahahaa 

I am stuck up on 11th. I just know about Vicky.......the robot girl from Small Wonder. Don't know about the rest.....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

me too on 12th. 11th was easy. just try a few word to relate all the robots based on their names,characters,similarities,scintific name,etc, 

any1 havin any idea in 12th. n eggman dont give such direct hints!!! ur hint was too obvious to get!!


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> me too on 12th. 11th was easy. just try a few word to relate all the robots based on their names,characters,similarities,scintific name,etc,
> 
> any1 havin any idea in 12th. n eggman dont give such direct hints!!! ur hint was too obvious to get!!


and related wid Google 
Digitians must know this


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

not gettin this 12th again. matha pak gaya ab to!


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm done for today............
good night


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

on 13th ! yepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

I m back..
and on the 12th now.
Did i miss anything..??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

nopes.welcum to 12..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

abe tu vo list me mere aaju baju me hi kaise rehta hai???
Clues for 12th some1..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

13... :d

13 se aage koi hai kya??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

klooz pls.. feeling bored now..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

aare yaar...

source dekho aur google karo..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

the god wil help u patrick

kisi ko 13th mila kya?????? 13th par ek 1 hr se matha mar raha hai


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

wohi to baat hai..kya ho sakta hai yaar?? kuch bhi samjhme nahin aa raha hai..

JESUS!!! ye aaur mujhse nahin hoga lagta hai..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

got something interestin for 13th. let me see


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Me to sone chala gaya.. On cell now.. Coll tomo.. gn evy1..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

i got the ans to 13th! yes


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

cool....clues clues


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

hint to 13th: its a thing for  which students are often punished in school (if they hav it in large size)


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

I am also going to sleep. Tomorrow I've my Social Science exam and I'm gonna fail........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

yep got it too now....man...just went on giving out answers and i hit the ___ on the head 

kya pathik..still there???


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 17, 2008)

decode the given word in 14th but dont know wat to do with it!!any 1 help


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

yea i decoded it..but to no avail...where do u put it??

ayone got it yet??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

any1 got 14th?

one thing i must say krypton forum se acha hamara forum hai for gettin the answer.n stil people r msg me for the answeres  

one thing i must say krypton forum se acha hamara forum hai for gettin the answer.n stil people r msg me for the answeres


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

nopes dude..kal dekhke chor diya....neun knows now how to postthe answrs?


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Struck on 12th yaar 
Plz help...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

google the source dude...


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 18, 2008)

am goin mad at 12!!

even looked under my table, my bed and my laptop


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

okay...a hint..rather tha ans..

google the source and u will find a song....the song holds the ans


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Ca someone help me with the 11th?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

we have google...robots are made by sony..sony produces audo systems,televisions,cameras,cellphones...

now where does google "connect" with sony???


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in the 12th now...


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

on 13th now.......


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 18, 2008)

what is the clue for 4th level?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

dudes..losts of hints in this forum..now take ur "cloth"es off.have a bath..and u will gt the answer..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

^^think of all possible combinations from that mirror image... you will get the answer...


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hint for 12th?is the song you refering by CARRIE UNDERWOOD

Hint for 12th?is the song you refering by CARRIE UNDERWOOD?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> one thing i must say krypton forum se acha hamara forum hai for gettin the answer.n stil people r msg me for the answeres


+1 
Krypton forum isn't actually a forum. It is just a blog......

Anyways......Can someone give more hints for the 13th??

*I guess, this thread should be shifted to Chit Chat??*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Any clues for the 13th??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

hey gagan...i gave the ans sumtime back..just browse thru tht...


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hint For 12


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in 14th...
Can somebody give some clue?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

14th main sab atke hai..i decoded tht thing..but tht is not tha ans


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Im in 14th...
> Can somebody give some clue?



The last line in the Source....



> <!--
> Et tu brutus…I thought you could decode this
> -->


I guess this is from Shakespeare's play Julius Caesar.......

Edit: I still don't have the  answer....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

got level 14th in the class. now see the level 15


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ any hint or clue???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^plz plz plz...gimme the ans ya...i cant waste time on it...wasted an hour already...


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 18, 2008)

am still stuck on 12!!
any more hints for me????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4rfA_tebY

now who put the wheel??


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 18, 2008)

man.. i was watching wheel of the world again and again 
lol


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4rfA_tebY
> 
> now who put the wheel??


Any hints and clues for the 14th??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

nopes..nothing as yet..fun2sh is playing truant..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ Look at my post #189 on Page 10...... That may be of some help......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

i kno it is..and i have also decoded tht bloody angram..but it is nt the ans


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Can somebody give some clue for the 14th? Please....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

*web.forret.com/tools/rot13.asp

try this link...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

^^Thats exactly what i tried and i decrypted it..
How do i proceed?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

I've decrypted........and it is meaningful

*But I don't know where to enter that decrypted word...*


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

hey yaar read abt caeser n cipher in wikipedia simultaneously to decode the ans then experiment with the page to procede


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> hey yaar read abt caeser n cipher in wikipedia simultaneously to decode the ans then experiment with the page to procede


I've decoded but where should I experiment.........???


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

n yeah one more thing i didnot bunk the class for it. i came online on my lappy durin 15mins of break   this is really addictive


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

do what with the page??


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Any hiont for 13th????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello guys n gals.. m back..
the 14th one is not a cipher.. it is an anagram..
if u dont know already..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

an anagram?? :O..i dnt think so...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathik its not an anagram but a secret codin method used by a great king of ancient times!!  n those who hav decrypted the msg u can see the source properly to goto to next level. i hav given a lot of hint here. readin source wil definantely get u tru it!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

See the deciphered (by c**s*r cipher -> relating to brutus) text of that thing tells us to *****iment.. 
So that means we have to try our luck now.. 
sab log matke maroo..
k trying now..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........Got to the next level by Seeing the source.......

Thanx fun2sh........


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

me on 16th!  15th was damn easy!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Yipeee. got to 15th..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess, googling the series will help.......to find the answer of 15th


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

now no hint for 15th. u can get the answere directly from the voldemort


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Tired of experimenting in 14th!!Any hint


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

u must know some html forr the 14th.. check the source for places where you can make use of ur experiments..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

any1 got 16th???


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn this HTML!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, somehow got to 15th!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

any clue for the 15th? ny1?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

just google the series... 

its a standard series in a coutry


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

On 16th now...........


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

i hav given a clue but u need to  read that sentence in different way to get another obvious clue


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

oh my godness. u guys r very fast in gettin the hit. now i wont give such direct hint of voldemort a.ka. u-know-who aka google


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> oh my godness. u guys r very fast in gettin the hit. now i wont give such direct hint of voldemort a.ka. u-know-who aka google


Googling was the first thing I did when I got on to the 15th question........even before you posted,.........

But yaar you need to give clues and hints, so that others can also do.......


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Any1 hint to 15th series!!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

@gagandeep: edit post#203.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

I obviously googled it man.. But didnt get much out of it.. any better clues?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

hey how u pointed out that thin of crap.gif  good thing but i think it has nothin to do with this level n its just a conincidence

are ye 16th kuch palle nahi pard raha. ow me goin home. wil try from my mobile in the bus if possible.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @gagandeep: edit post#203.





fun2sh said:


> hey how u pointed out that thin of crap.gif  good thing but i think it has nothin to do with this level n its just a conincidence


When I was on that level.....I had opened that image separately......

Anyways he can be doing something related to clothes......

-------------------------
*
All the people who are on 16h....please pay attention here:

See the URL of the 16th level and also see this file: *tryst-iitd.com/krypton/crap.gif

They are almost the same........*


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

@eggman   16th ka hint mile to jaroor sms bhejna n if u want hint on 15th them sms  me!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathik..u dint get the series??well..if u gt the series..u will hae all the answers by itself..

well...the city in question loves soccer..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> When I was on that level.....I had opened that image separately......
> 
> Anyways he can be doing something related to clothes......
> 
> ...


or cleft 

15th is related to 14th man!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Fully blank on this one.. sh1t man..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

wow this thread will cross 100 post in 4 days!

ok bye guys! wil see u later in bus


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

yea me too off nw..will kill this guys if i dnt crack jee..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Abe koi acha clue de ke jaoo.. saala ye aa hi nahi raha..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

*We are now getting addicted to this......*I guess we all are getting really Psycho..........


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

having hard time in 15th


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

hey pathik..pmed u the clue..
now u will kno..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *We are now getting addicted to this......*I guess we all are getting really Psycho..........


+1


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

amd had got that from ur earlier clues.. but still stuck..

Gotcha.. I suck.. I was enetering the 1000th term instead of the 1000th term in that series.. so was stuck..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

This is what I've got from the Krypton Forum for the level 16:



> *Krypton Forum* said...  *lvl 16*
> *try reading the sentences without the spaces*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody completed the 16th??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

arre i read thru the sentences..
its like there are these words..

we get marijuana gram
so it becomes mariju anagram


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

See this clue
 sagniksin said...

lvl16:-
if u r on board don b tense
the biggest key is sumwhr else


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

^^How many levels are there in total???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

24 i suppose.. 
BTW this sagniksin dude seems to be a genius.. or a very good friend of the quiz's creators.. 
1 more clue by sagniksin
0.0022lb of canabis wud get u high...er...not sure whether u guys got it or not


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathik: are you done with the 16th level??
Any more specific clues anyone?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

oooof 16th is madennin


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Rate this thread guys...
Im rating it 5 starts
Btw, any progress with the 16h level anyone?


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

???*marijuanagrams.com/???


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

me on 17th. hint u need anagram for sure


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll to rate it


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> me on 17th. hint u need anagram for sure



^^ yaar give some more hints........this one is damn difficult


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

@fun2sh: Can you give more hints?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

M back.. ne1 got the 16th? clues pls..
wtf is it related to?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

u need a program to get anagram of the words thats wat i can say.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

*www.ssynth.co.uk/~gay/anagram.html
*homepage.ntlworld.com/adam.bozon/anagramsolver.htm
Check this out guys
Arey fun2sh tu matke maar raha hai kya?
kuch acha clue de...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathik: the 2nd link you gave is good... Now im even more confused... Im getting words like biosynthesis, allowance, holland... etc


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

PLS someone i deciphered the 14th one now were to experiment!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Got the 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yipppppeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm back guyz
Guyz give something of 13


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Clues pls..
I dont ve patience to try out matka combos.. 
@ecko 13 is a body part but it has no life in it..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

^^Use that 2nd link in post #262.
And find the anagram.
Anyone solved the 17th?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Abe vo maine hi post kiya tha yaar.. 
But i hv tried almost evything.. almost.. no reprieve yet..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

me on 18th. 17th is damn easy. no clues for it.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

I am now on 17th.......I am tryng every number from 1 to 50 



fun2sh said:


> me on 18th. 17th is damn easy. no clues for it.


Just tell me that whether the answer numerical or in words???


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

try try until u succeed


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> try try until u succeed


I guess you have posted this because you know that I am going the wrong way...


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Guyz where to experiment in 14th
I've checked thesource but I've found nothing except that two-ones


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Guyz where to experiment in 14th
> I've checked thesource but I've found nothing except that two-ones


I'll advise you to only concentrate on the source between
<!--------------------the team----------------------->
and
<!--------------------the menu----------------------->


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

there is one more place where u can experiment.. hidden from the eyes of mere mortals..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

saala kahan kahan par type karna padta hai 
level +1


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

in level 18 now


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

am too in 18th now........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Almost got 17th now..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

18th is the easiest..m banging my head over 19 fr the past 15 mins


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

are yaar ye 15 ka kuch batao
its some roman series sort of thing ....@##$$%^


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ yes

and what is the roman series about??


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Are yaar dats
Number of letters in Roman numeral representation of n
So
What to put in username & password field
Confused over dat


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^
one blank will have the name of the city
the other will have the 1000th term of the series


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

on 19th


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

on 19th..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

me on 21


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

What the hell is a magic number??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

magic number to thik hai.. ye saala sunderbans ka kya locha hai..


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

magic number hota kya hai


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

are someone pm me the no for 15 yaar
Im in hurry

Ok Done


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

guys check this
*wikitravel.org/en/Sundarbans
so two numbers are known.. wat is the 3rd number?
edit: clue for 19th pls..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

eggman said:


> magic number hota kya hai


Go here
I had searched *magic number 5050* through Google and this page wasn't openin directly. So, here is the page as cached by Google.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

arey but 5050 isnt a magic number..


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

for 19th
shouldnt it be 0+2+8


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

*fun2sh* is on *21* and he isn't even giving us clues/hints........
Plz help yaar........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

any 16th hint ????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

M on 20 now.. Got it..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

hey.help^^^^


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ Any hint please??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

someone plz get me out of 4th LEVEL

Confused Image thing

am studying for college internals next week .. coz i don't want to screw it up.
hence not able to give full into it !!


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

see guyz 7 members & 7 guests


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> someone plz get me out of 4th LEVEL
> 
> Confused Image thing
> 
> ...



take the "cloth"es off.............and reverse the clue


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> someone plz get me out of 4th LEVEL
> 
> Confused Image thing
> 
> ...


Hint already given
Remove cloth'es to see the rest


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Ecko said:


> see guyz 7 members & 7 guests


now its 8 members and 8 guests

I guess, our post count is increasing in thread unnecessarily......this thread needs to be in Chit Chat I suppos??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

forget it i am through it ..

i had remove something .. damn it... damn the college ,, damn the internals .. 
already screwd up

thanks guys .. .. !! LOL !


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> forget it i am through it ..
> 
> i had remove something .. damn it... damn the college ,, damn the internals ..
> already screwd up
> ...


It will be better, if you stay away from this......because you'll really get screwed and addicted.....
I', saying this because you said that you don't wanna get screwed.......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

google for magic numbers.. related to pascal's triangle..
gimme some clue for 21st.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Are 16th ka kuch to batao yaar 
Screwed Up....!!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ rightly said
got thru the 5th easily

now i think i will hv to break thru the 6th level..!

hhmm.. kill time though ... is bad idea .. !

am off for now !


all the best guys

great to see that these thinkdigit guyz made to 20th and on


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ It is a profession.. ab matke maar..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> google for magic numbers.. related to pascal's triangle..
> gimme some clue for 21st.


The numbers should be entered numerically??
I mean, like this 237425 or two.......??


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ It is a profession.. ab matke maar..


Tu to kabakhat hai hi matkebaaz 
Hail Pathik
Hail Matka


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

yea..how shud the numbers be entered mate??


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The numbers should be entered numerically??
> I mean, like this 237425 or two.......??



yup
like that only

like 012
or 028 .....

@pathiks: tu to krishna ka dusra roop lagta hai..............matke hi torega kya.....ye makkhan bhi khayega


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

in numerals.. also one more thing.. the numbers shd add upto to ten.. now u shd get it..
arey yaar wtf*** is the relation b/w flowers and apples??? @ anda.manav??? 

Me going for dinner.. find it b4 i come guys..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

thanx 2 gagan im on next level


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

I am getting irritated now and my head has started aching........

Got on to 20th.....by HIT & TRIAL........


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

koi 21 par pahucha??
koi solve kiya 21!


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> koi 21 par pahucha??
> koi solve kiya 21!


Give some hints for the 20th.........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Yaar 17 is in numeric or alphabet ???


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

^^in words


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

@ gagan..google the source


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

any hint for 20th.........????getting frustrated!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

i am thru 6th hurray 

now at 7th ..!! damn this level kicks ass


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

^^its very easy..tuk me less than a min...google the source


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in the 20th now...
Any hint for the 20th?


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Even I'm in 20th....................Whats the relation between flower and fruit?????????


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

yaar something about Graffiti


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

on 21st now........


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in the 21st


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Ecko said:


> yaar something about Graffiti



^^what John Lennon was to Beatles
     ???? is to the Given clue......



   ???? is the answer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Are yaar just opened wikipedia & got the answer No need of hint 
Level +1


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

on 21st.........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

hurry thru 7th . now at 8th


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

neun got thru 21???


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Want some clues for 21st.... Did anyone solve it??


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

haiku in india....tried kolkata,calcutta,gujrat...............dman!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

21st is damn good. kisika hua?

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku#Haiku_in_India


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

man any clues abt 17th???i typed all nos from 1 to 100


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

eggman said:


> haiku in india....tried kolkata,calcutta,gujrat...............dman!!!


me 2.. even tried bangalore,bengaluru



amitash said:


> man any clues abt 17th???i typed all nos from 1 to 100


now write them one by one..  or use some logic..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

a str8 half of 8 and horizontal one!!!!!!!!!!!i don get it

edit:nvm i got it..since the answers are always only 1 word..ter are only a few nos to type


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

try thinking oiut of the box...wat wud u get by cutting 8 as they have stated..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> try thinking oiut of the box...wat wud u get by cutting 8 as they have stated..


Abe tereko out of the box sochna hai to 21st ka kuch kar..


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

^^its more of out of country than out of box


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

21 me help karo koi!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

arre wahi to soch raha hoon..

bangalore holds the haiku club of india
telephone rings haiku..where can he be??..sala sab chor ke kisi gali mein ja ke betha hai..sala waise he hi use psycho kehete hai..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

U hav to read the 1st two lines only after u understand the 3rd. is there a haiku hater's club somewhere in india?/.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> arre wahi to soch raha hoon..
> 
> bangalore holds the haiku club of india
> telephone rings haiku..where can he be??..sala sab chor ke kisi gali mein ja ke betha hai..sala waise he hi use psycho kehete hai..


hume Psycho kar raha hai wo aur khud mazzey mein hai........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

Gotcha...man!!!!

I M Such An Idiot!!!! :d :d :d


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

11th any hint guys ??
i don't know this small wonder thing


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

clues kya kal dega???

akshay check the 1st topic in tech news section..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

okk..

chk haiku from wiki and chk its speciality..

the speciality and telephone go really well together.. 

23 now..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

ho gaya... yipeee.
egyptian hieroglyphs?


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

on 22nd  now

Damn!!My laptop battery!!Its out..............gotta go now


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

nah nah..have u read the last manuscript by sam bourne?..neun..u will kno then..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

who was john lennon??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry...its the last testament


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

help on 18th pls


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

john lennon chod.. think about the parts of a wheel.. main parts..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> help on 18th pls



you reached here via google search right ??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathik: For which level is that clue?
Help me on 21...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

or try crazy forg..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

hint for the 22nd level. any1. mainen itna hint diya. abe koi meri madad karona !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

this 23 is a real a**...neun ne clues??


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

ya but im not able to find out the whole john lennon thing....


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Some descent clue for 21st please.....


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> who was john lennon??



you don't know him..........????
Anyway he was the lead singer of Beatles!!!
So think whos lead singer of GnR and figure it out


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> ya but im not able to find out the whole john lennon thing....


Have you heard of wikipedia?


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

dont listen to beetles


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

for the 22nd level..search in wiki...

wat is haikus speciality..

now how wud u kno where u r using a telephone??


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

omg i was sooo stupid!!!!!!i found out the answer on my firs try but i spelt it rong


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

Tell me this - is the answer for the 21st a name of a country or a particular place?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

match haiku characteristics with something u need for the primary usage of a telefone..
@amd 23 is real sh1t..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

place in india dude..dnt worry..hit and run wont work here..too unovious.. 

@pathik...

i cant make head or tail..its the shittiest...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

I give up....


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

is the 18th one a number or series??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

and what is the meaning of that clue???
i tried evything i cd think of - the side effects due to the invention of the *****
pollution etc..


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> is the 18th one a number or series??



a proper noun


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

:O a noun...tis is gonna be harder tan i thought


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

lol..yea..real arse!!...and wats in 3 months??psychos bdya??


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

^^@amritash:
beta!!!Tu itni jaldi 18th tak aa kaise gaya???mein kal dopahaer se marwarha hoon.......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

i cant find any magic story between 5050!!
edit:tis is not fast!!!been workin from yesterday


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

abe pehle tu promise kar ki tu ye quiz khatam hone ke baad bhi ye forum me rahega... 
btw guys forum population increasing due to us.. and this topic..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

help on 22 plz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

^^lol gagan..u have the ans...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

how do u know the difference b/w all those??? wat r u studying man??
fun2sh gagan s giving the right leads..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

ya ill be active in tis forum...get digit every month....never thought of joinin here...now i see its kool(btw english pls im not very good at hindi)


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> how do u know the difference b/w all those??? wat r u studying man??


I know this since 6th.....Our History book contained the photographs actually......

I am in 9th BTW......


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> ya ill be active in tis forum...get digit every month....never thought of joinin here...now i see its kool(btw english pls im not very good at hindi)



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

In level 23 
@gagan, edit your post dude... delete everything..



eggman said:


> ^^@amritash:
> beta!!!Tu itni jaldi 18th tak aa kaise gaya???mein kal dopahaer se marwarha hoon.......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif


Ask him about the doorbell he'll tell you....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

abe amd sab apne saath aa gaye.. kuch to soch..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

i know the three nos in increasing order used to represent 10 ...now im clueless...HELP!!!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

23th is real kick ass!!!


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

i wudn know wud I!!!!18th clue pls


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ Hey thanx.......eggman for telling me to type what I posted.......I didn't know that I know the answer... Even though I knew 

23rd is confusing........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

@amitash try all combos of increasing numbers adding to ten.. in this case bruting is simpler.. 
23 is a real b1tch..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

dang i jus cant find these nos...


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm already hating psycho,foorget about 3 months!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

any clue for 23??any??teeny weeny one ????


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

hey AMD how u got level 23 so fast. me too got from the ans present in one reply


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

3 nos used to name deltas of sunderbans?????cant find it on google anywere....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

well yea...actually this time i left all my jee ka studies and sat down to solve this one..so the progress.. ..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:
			
		

> 3 nos used to name deltas of sunderbans?????cant find it on google anywere....


^^ one hint for you.......

try all the combinations which have 3 numbers and also have the sum 10....they should also be in ascending order......

0,1,9.......0,2,8 Like this


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

this is simply impossible..neun has ne hint??

btw lets take this oppurtunity to applaud ourselves for going this far...kudos to digit

DIGIT ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

^ +1000000000000000000000000
:d


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

23 any1??


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

kudos to fun2sh for introducing this!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

23 ko chor yaar..mujhse nahin hoga..na koi hinks na kuch..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

thank me for creatin this thread  or else none would hav left the stupid krypton forum


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the answer the 23rd is going to have something related with the the Points mendtioned in *www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton/welcome.php

THANK YOU fun2sh.....


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

hum to chale sone!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

11th one was real tough

coz case mattered ..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

waise abhi jitna log bhi 23 levels par hai us me se 40% ne yahan se chori ki hai. they stole our hints. many even dont reply hare. qwerty is 1 of them but he is stuck on 6th though.!


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

hint for 20th one pls


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

Krypton Forum said...

    level 23 - no hint

Damn!!!


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

no hint for 20 on krypton forum...my brain aches


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

hey fun2sh thnx..last i evr played such a game was on sum iim ka fest...3 years back mayb..thnx dude..countngon u fr more..


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> waise abhi jitna log bhi 23 levels par hai us me se 40% ne yahan se chori ki hai. they stole our hints. many even dont reply hare. qwerty is 1 of them but he is stuck on 6th though.!



yeh to hai


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

i cudn get so far widout this forum 
help on 20 pls...relatn between pineapples & sunflower?


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> no hint for 20 on krypton forum...my brain aches



it was the toughest one for me........real tough...........so will help you

search for "Pineapples and sunflowers"(along with quotes) in google..........

23 levels and 22 page.........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

^^it was the easiest....


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2008)

^^for me it was hardest!!!!!!!!!

why is the level called confusing *numbers*??

does it have to do something with 25th may??(3 months from now)


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

found a site called group25 which is related to cars but that site is under contruction


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

for me that Script one was the easiest..........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

btw guys please refrain frm using level names..else sum1 may just link tht and reach the 23rd level without doin the rest.. 



> and hence, he asked someone to tell people of the group of 25(primarily) something which would stop them from using *this..*



i mean this may not be a wheel


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

7th was easy 4 me...
damn still aint gettin 20...tried everything related to whell in google


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Lets consider ourselves as Psycho in the last question. People (my brother) was saying not to waste time on this and to study but I spent time on this (endeavour) as I want to solve this.

I think for the last question, we need to think out of the box......

I guess you all had read this:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*When we say something, we mean it!*


[/FONT]I guess this is related to 


> in another 3 months, you would start hating psycho for his advice


 which is given in the source......[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

@amitash.....
google pineapple and sunflower and pick out the name of a famous person


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

EDITED::sory for the accident..i had the F capital ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey amd64_man2005!
You completed 400 posts.....congrats.........

Also please look at my Post #429


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

lol...more than 100 post must be here..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

clue for 21  anyone????????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

just luk thru the forum mate..the answers given evrywhere.. 

and gagan..i think the term..________ nembers is imortant..we have 25 and 3 here..aslo may is the 5th month o the year..soo...


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just luk thru the forum mate..the answers given evrywhere..
> 
> and gagan..i think the term..________ nembers is imortant..we have 25 and 3 here..aslo may is the 5th month o the year..soo...


Go here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesopotamia#Technology
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel

I mean to say *wheel* was really invented in Mesopotamia......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

yea..i kno..already chkd it....wheel..was invented in meso...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

clues for 13th ? cryptic stuff ?? !!

brains , smartness , help, what does he need ???
oh just plz help me give him that


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

lol...guys..just chk thru the thread for once..u will have all the answers..we have post evrything...


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

hint for 22 now


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

hey amd did u solve 23?????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

nooooooooooooo man..tths y i asked u...


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

23 is a real puzzler...anyone made any headway??
how many qns are there??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

wah..evryuns on 23 nw.


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know how many qns are teR???


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, everyone is on 23rd even on their Scorecard. *www.tryst-iitd.com/krypton/scores.php

All because of our thread......



			
				amitash said:
			
		

> anyone know how many qns are teR???


24 questions........

If anyone gets the answer of 23rd......plz share directly to everyone who contributed by PMing......


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

ya only 8pple solved it...GOD its tough


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

*If anyone gets the answer of 23rd......plz share directly to everyone who contributed by PMing......*


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

i think it mite have somethin to wid heat...may is in the middle of summer...maybe psycho told pple to stop using somethin tat kept them cool??...hey IT cud hapen..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 18, 2008)

how ppl came to know of this thread????????????????????????????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

lol..the frst thing tht came to my mind seeing the 3 mnths wala thing...

summer of 69.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> how ppl came to know of this thread????????????????????????????


Because Google indexes Digit instantly.........


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

lol...i second the opinion tat if someone finds 23 they shud tell evyone else on this forum..anyway only 7 here now...and i think only 3 on 23

AND i think we shud get paid for wastin so much time on this if we solve it

i came to know of this thread wen i was searching for iit-krypton..tis was the first hit...immagine tat...tis forum is more famous tan the actual site


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 18, 2008)

google indexes all forums fast ..!

especially digit is an old forum .. domain name is very old .. !! its a plus

and content is updated fast .. so it crawls the site fast.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

hey u guests and non-digitians..do us a fovour and join this forum...we have given u enuf hints..now do us some favor..


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

ya man 12 guests!!!alot more theories if they joined...maybe we can get some hackers to hack their site and get the answer...


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> ya man 12 guests!!!alot more theories if they joined...maybe we can get some hackers to hack their site and get the answer...


thats difficult dude...
they are using PHP for validating the answers.......

if they had been using Javascript, it would have been a lot easy as we could have done by looking at the Source......


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

im so frustrated id rather think of a way to hak their site rather tan breakin my head over tis qsn....
any ideas??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

mannnnn!!!..just look..283 guests..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Guyz I'm back & on 19th 

Level +1


----------



## amitash (Feb 18, 2008)

*yawn* tis is gettin borin...1 freakin qn cant destroy us like tis!!!anyone have ANY ideas?????
ill keep chekin bak im exausted...bak to overclocking....

ahh....i remember lvl 19....such simple times..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 18, 2008)

20 th ka koi hint guyz


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2008)

^^thoda dhund yaar..and evrything in small..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

Level +1


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm done for today.........Good night to all.........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

btw..just got an idea..has neun tried t9 to solve this??...numbers and text...t9..makes sense


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

21st ka koi hint plz


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

okk..pm ing u


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 19, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=80444


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

yaaro tumhare bahi ko kudiyo(girls 4 who dont understand) ke pm bhi aane lage hain
not joking

leaving dat apart 
Im asking her to be a part of our community 

She says she isnt receiving the activation mail
i'll suggest to check junk mail folder


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=80444


LOLz....we have really posted a lot......
And I'm back......I wasn't able to sleep as I didn't know the answer........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

Need Hint 
Login & hint me on 22


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 level
on 23


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

abhi tak aaplog chalun hain?? main to dota ka 2 game pura bhi kar liya. 23 ko solve karna impossible until we get brain waves after brain waves.

waise kya sach me 250+ guests online the???


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> abhi tak aaplog chalun hain?? main to dota ka 2 game pura bhi kar liya. 23 ko solve karna impossible until we get brain waves after brain waves.
> 
> waise kya sach me 250+ guests online the???


Overall forum pe the........iss thread pe 250 nahi the


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

hey gagan..check my pm..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

abe im in 2 send me 2

Ok going now college 2 morrow


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn the creators of the Puzzle..........they have taken my 'Sleep' from me......


Now I'm signing out and trying to sleep.........


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

kis ko 23 kuch samjh me aaya


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello guys n gals.. Gm.. Btw fun2sh is jakiro ur fav hero??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Gm..now this is my last try..man!!!!tired and famished...

the krypton forum is the stupidest forum i have ever come across..piece of $hiI


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> the krypton forum is the stupidest forum i have ever come across..piece of $hiI


I agree with you. They moderate all the comments............. so that no one is able to give hints.........
---------------------------------------------
Yaar..........Damn them all

BTW it has been 3 days and I've started hating Psycho..... because he is making me a Psycho

Also if we give the answer of 23rd, we'll be going to 24th which is actually the 25th page of this Krypton. (we also had 1 introductory page)

Also I am not able to get the meaning of *group of 25 (primarily).* I am not able to understand why primarily is  given......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

cant it be tht the group of 25 is actually the group of peaple doing krypton??

tell them waht tht they will stop making such puzzles??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

evy1 post here whatever theories u hav about the 23rd puzzle..
my theories are..
1. is there some big event after 3 months in iit delhi?
2. if we do this we get to the 25th page.. is that what 25 something is about??
3. this sucks..


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, we should try to *Challenge our Friends*, as we have an option of doing so in the KRYPTON menu. That may email us the answer........


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

Im back.
Is someone anywhere near to solving the 23rd?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

yep pathik jakiro is my fav. 

waise i m not gettin any hint on this damn 23. its really ****.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

*All those who made use of this thread, please rate it

Without this thread, most of us would be nowhere
*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Yipeeee... I got it.. wooohooo


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Clues... please.............................*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^hes bluffing man..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^yeah... just saw it... I saw his ranking...
Did anyone get any clue?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Kya pak raha hai.. 
Some1 try to contact the people who have done 23rd. Check the scores pages for their IDs.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^How can we contact them? They havent mentioned their email ids


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

let me start with a clue for level 23::
a school is but just a big group


got a clue got a clue.. 

school of fish mayb

School of Fish was an alternative rock band which formed in 1989 and disbanded in 1994.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Still makes no sense....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Obviously.. If it wd hav made sense then amd wd have been on 24th..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

500.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> 500.


this thread is runnin like crazy.. more than 25 pages and 501 replies in less than 50 hours!!
5000+ views!!
Btw, any progress?


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Any progress friends????? Any hint or clue for the 23rd??

I thought of trying Fedora 8.......but it is really irritating.


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2008)

the input may be number, as the level name is *Confusing numbers* or anyway, its gotta be numbers.........25 and 3(months)


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

I give up.  Ive wasted enough time in this thing. It was fun though


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

i got it!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Clues... please.......


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> i got it!


Don't bluff yaar........checked your ranking.......still on 23


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

are bhai mazak kar raha tha. aur i got a msg to askin for hint


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 
Can someone give some clue?????


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^
> Can someone give some clue?????


We ourselves don't even have any idea, clue or hint........

I guess those Krypton people should change their Forum link with the link of this thread,,,,,,


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

^^I meant did anybody find anything interesting?


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah ...............3rd line is missing!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Can someone tell me what *group of 25(primarily)* mean??

I guess those 25 are *Labourers* and also Labour's Day is celebrated on 1st May.......3 months from now.......


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah me too stuck at 23rd

thanks to gagandeep .. he gave high turbo push for me


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

@akshay: That was quite fast


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2008)

group of 25?? silver.........

like in silver jubilee.....after 25 years


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

eggman said:


> group of 25?? silver.........
> 
> like in silver jubilee.....after 25 years


Also, I think that Psycho is not paying them money. (silver).......so, they've started hating Psycho and will not let him make the wheel..........

I guess I am coming with really weird theories.......


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

@gagandeep: Nice theory...  
Atleast ive got something to search now


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

well....they say..school means anything but a big group..so mayb a small group..

primary school of 25 kids??

wat advice did he give tht wud affect us in May??

may the board results come out..wat else?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Coming to think of it, Most schools end summer vacations and start in May. That sucks but how is it related to the damn question???   :s


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

^^the summer vacations start in may...aacha is ne event coming up in may 2008??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

@amd: I think this has something to do with the labours day in may, 3 months from now...


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Check this out: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May

Offtopic:
@Pathik: Some guy named vaibhavtek has copied your User Title.......Google Bot *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=30719


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

y will we start hating psycho for tht??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

As they say, Imitation is the best form of flattery. 
BTW gys I dont think this is a time related quiz. 
So we shouldn't give much importance to May. No Idea tho.
@amd Maybe because this is a trick or something. 
Maybe there is no 24th level. It may just be an illusion or something But we are wasting our time on it. 
So when we actually come to know that there is no 24th level, we ll start hating psycho for f***in wasting our time..




(PS. ignore what i said above cos it sounds like complete BS to me also..  )


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> y will we start hating psycho for tht??


Perhaps because we are helping him to make the wheel (we are solving the Levels/riddles) and we aren't getting anything in return........


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Offtopic:
> @Pathik: Some guy named vaibhavtek has copied your User Title.......Google Bot *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=30719


I thought Vaibavtek copies only posts and tricks from other sites... Now user titles.. He better not copy my user title


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Guyz 
Have u Solved It Or Not
IfYes Just post a Hint 
Cause not just me but many avid digit readers like Navjot are eager to see the hint (he pmed me )


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Tereko nahi batayenge.. We all hav discussed the solution via pm.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^ Lol........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

Me 2 got the answer via Pm 
Thanx Very Much Guyz


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

^..........abh ye sabh mazzak ko bhulo aur answer nikaalOO



I guess in this level, we have to do some URL change or something like that...........

Wese bhi, we can directly jump to level 23 from any level, if we know the URL of 23........


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

Guyz ts just a thing that came into my mind that the word might have got dual meanings
Sometin ass. wid a wheel & sometin wid a date after 3 months on which something special happened


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

Krypton Forum said...  let me start with a clue for level 23::
a school is but just a big group
finally a hint


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ Thanx a lot amitash.......


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

tey gave a clue but...im not any closer to solving it
maybe the group of 25 are school kids,,since it sais primarily...maybe it refers to primary school kids who wud stop using somethin tat tey wud hate in 3 months....


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 1st term exams...........


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

lol...reopening school??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

i think abt this theary. they school as a  hint WHICH IS A PLACE TO TEACH/PREACH SOMETHING. IN the question some is teachin/preachin a group of people n  THAT HAS TO GOT DO WITH RELIGION  think abt preachings of religion like 10 testaments etc etc.


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

fun2sh have u got the 23rd??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

no i havnt got 23rd


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

are yaar itna socha ki question hi nahi samajh paa raha ab to main


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

just look at the hints theey are giving..man!!!
21...tring tring is music to ur ears

22...use ur best frnd

23...wait....

wat crap!!!


no wonder our trp is so high


----------



## Ecko (Feb 19, 2008)

their hints are somewhat thinkable

21 : That telephone one
22 : ur best frnd is Google
23:!@#$%^^&


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

I am getting irritated now.................


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

This is starting to get boring....
Any progress? Any one?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

leavin it now  its rediculous


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> leavin it now  its rediculous


I'm also leaving...........


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

me 2


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2008)

just look at the no of peaple completing 24 now...


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just look at the no of peaple completing 24 now...


That gives me a hope..........I'm back now........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep. 30+ ..
about 16 people did it after the clue was posted..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 19, 2008)

Mera So Sir Chakra Raha Hai!


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2008)

Why aren't we getting the soln!!DAMN!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, everyone add me

in your messenger list..........We'll have a conference


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

now they have levels till 26..and those who were in 24 has been demoted to 23


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> now they have levels till 26..and those who were in 24 has been demoted to 23


I was not able to sleep even today......
@amd64: What do you actually mean??
Do we also have been demoted??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

na na..we are in 23..see the scoresheet...

hey fun2sh..ssup??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

how come 35 people were in 24 r now in 23???????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

dunno..they have been demoted..and new levels have been added nw..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

n to new members n guest who came in quest of that hunt to this forum *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif   IF I GET 23 THE I WIL GIVE HINT TO OLD MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM ONLY VIA PM. i m really annoyed coz these ppl reached 23 so fast by stealin hints from here 

one friend of mine whos in iit delhi(who told me abt this puzzle) told me that this thread is very popular there for gettin hints :mads:

one friend of mine whos in iit delhi(who told me abt this puzzle) told me that this thread is very popular there for gettin hints


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

man!!!..this is real crap..we have been raking our heads like nething and those iit guys cum and steal hints from us..this really sucks...the nxt levels.  if u gt thru  ...we will pm and talk..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

luk at our supreme court.it has 25 judges n a cheif justice n a president who appoints them. its 100% same situation like the question.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

did some1 gav a thought to wat i said abt our supreme court. 

by the way.the max rankin again came down  to 26 from 29.  at night i saw some1 was at 29 but now it 26. wats happenin?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> n to new members n guest who came in quest of that hunt to this forum *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif   IF I GET 23 THE I WIL GIVE HINT TO OLD MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM ONLY VIA PM. i m really annoyed coz these ppl reached 23 so fast by stealin hints from here


+1
There are a lot of guys who are using our thread to get through. There are people who joined this forum just because of this.. Example.: My friend. They hate this forum because of all the tech discussions, and now they are saying, the forum is awesome just because of this
Even if i get the answer, ill PM the answer to all the old members in this forum


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm back.....................any progress??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

I quit.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

Krypton has been temporarily stopped...
Please check back soon...


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> one friend of mine whos in iit delhi(who told me abt this puzzle) told me that this thread is very popular there for gettin hints


Dude, ask him the answer of 23rd.......He may get it from the developers......


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

There are 30 levels now Or maybe more.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ arey tension kyu le raha hai??? maza ayega.. and we r there na..


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ arey tension kyu le raha hai??? maza ayega.. and we r there na..


23rd ka answer aa jaaye.......toh sabh tension khatam ho jaaye


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

is 23 ne mera to raam naam satya kar diya hai!!!soch soch kar main pagal hogaya hun.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a PM from a new member regarding this thread. He told me he did not get the activation email.
Too many new ppl joined this forum because of this.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ Even I had got.........I guess they should PM to the MODs......


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

^^They have to PM the admins AFAIK.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Guyz
After seeing the above posts I dont think u ppl still have d answer
Ok someone said increased no. of Levels
Really  ....!!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 20, 2008)

me too got such pms. damn these thieves


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2008)

Krypton back...but 23 still there..


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2008)

we are struck on the same puzzle from last 2 days!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

^^Ill be stuck there forever because im not trying this thing anymore


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 21, 2008)

What Is Krypton...and How To Get The 1st One?????


----------



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> What Is Krypton...and How To Get The 1st One?????



Seriously u r a Genius


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 21, 2008)

the 2nd one plzz


----------



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry I spoke a little less u r a Super-Genius 
Or square of it or cube or whatever.......!!!
Just see the previous posts


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

Any of you still trying this thing?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 21, 2008)

this thing has started givin me nightmares. now i m thinkin abt this puzzle at all the times be it in bus or in class. even i had dreams in last 2days where i saw that i was able to get the ans n entered second level but suddenly i woked up n i dont remembe wat i entered in my dream


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO.......
BTW I'm not able to sleep because of this since the past 3 days.....so, no dream. I'm also thinking about this continuously.......


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> this thing has started givin me nightmares. now i m thinkin abt this puzzle at all the times be it in bus or in class. even i had dreams in last 2days where i saw that i was able to get the ans n entered second level but suddenly i woked up n i dont remembe wat i entered in my dream


lolz..
I couldnt sleep properly when i was trying this thing. But now since i've given up, i can peacefully sleep.....8)


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 21, 2008)

nor i am able to give it up nop i m able to get a slightest hint abt it.  its really wierd. they should hav given some hint.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

Are yaar paak gaya matke maar maar ke
But Nothing


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Are yaar paak gaya matke maar maar ke
> But Nothing


mera bhi abh dimaag kharaab hone laga hai..............


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 21, 2008)

2nd one..anyone?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> 2nd one..anyone?


I've just one thing to say for you, "Lage raho".... You'll get the answer........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)

*I GOT IT* 


YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

onto the 24th mates..cya..chao...

man!!!stuck with 24 now..lol..

21,22,23 belongs to me... i rule   8)

now help me with 24

help guys.. 

lol...bbye fr nw...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

abe give me the hint in pm Plz


----------



## Ecko (Feb 22, 2008)

> sagniksin said...  a few points before u try 2 solve 23:
> 1. its very difficult
> 2. if ur UN-general knowlegde is poor its extremely difficult
> 
> ...



Guyz thats how our Amd got it after 3 days of hardwork 

It has got some French Connection 2 
Can't say more


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)

24 neone???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Abe kyu jala raha hai?? idhar 23rd nahi aa raha.. 
BTW is it related to joseph oller?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)

nahin yaar...wosh sala kuch bhi nahi...pathi..pming u the ans...itna crap ans sala pure diniya ne nahi dekha


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

nahii mat.. jus gimme clues... wait..

me on 25.. yeaoooooo

Now both me and amd on 25th.. 
 muhahaha


----------



## Ecko (Feb 22, 2008)

Me 2 guyz on 25


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)

ne clue of 25 neun??

damn tired..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

hey how the hell is that ans to 23. wat is the logic u used

hey how the hell is that ans to 23. wat is the logic u used


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Logic and krypton are complete antonyms


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

hey can any1 give some hints on 24th.i cant see the source code as i m online tru mobile. and guys dont discuss anything abt 23 here. let the thieves be stuck on that level.  

but now i think we may discus further levels here BUT NOT 23


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

Edited


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

didnt get. can u tell me wats in source code


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

well one thing i can say is that house is an tv series.and i m online tru mobile to its a problem to see this page like it appears on comp.so if something is hidden from me i cant point it out until i goto my Lappy


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

hey i got it.i had thought of that trick in previous level but it came handy now


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Guys, dont discuss here. Lets discuss in *someones* forum. He has no ads. There are no personal benefits for him
I dont like other ppl who are not members of this forum steal our stuff
That *someone* is not me. And he is a part of this treasure hunt from the beginning. You will get a PM from that *someone* soon

Hope you guys will come there...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2008)

all hints edited..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

now tell me wats in source code of 25.i m online tru mobile so cant see


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^I have PMed you the source code.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

ok no hints here now. lets move to that SOMEONE'S FORUM.  pm me too abt that some1


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^PMed you the link. Lets move there
Btw, forward it to Pathik and amd.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Guys, dont discuss here. Lets discuss in *someones* forum. He has no ads. There are no personal benefits for him
> I dont like other ppl who are not members of this forum steal our stuff
> That *someone* is not me. And he is a part of this treasure hunt from the beginning. You will get a PM from that *someone* soon
> 
> Hope you guys will come there...


Lol.....You are sounding like you have posted another level for the Krypton......

Tell the name of that **someone**.....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry. i cant forward the pm from my mobile.

sorry. i cant forward the pm from my mobile. 

also i m not able to register there. wil register there wen i reach home n switch to my Lappy


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

This is going to be a good way of tackling those *cheats....*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## Ecko (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok Guyz 
Im back Here
What the status chief 

I'm ready with my blog on technology news please people comment on it

Its *geekgaurav.blogspot.com

Please open it with Opera Or Mozilla


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Nice.. Did you design the theme yourself?


----------



## Ecko (Feb 22, 2008)

Are nahi re 
Dats a free theme available
Just needed a little editing 
I did dat 
So a good looking blog ready to boast of  


People please bookmark or subscribe to feed 
U'll get something special everyday (I'll try)


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Bookmarked it


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

@nvidia...........come to the forum....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 22, 2008)

my gprs not workin


----------



## dayal.prem (Feb 23, 2008)

guys i am at level 6 plz tell the answer


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Look, find the answer urself. None of us in digit will help you


----------



## rahul@darshan (Feb 23, 2008)

yaar....koi 16th batao


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Sorry dude... Search prev posts if you want. No one will help you now.


----------



## rahul@darshan (Feb 23, 2008)

kyun yaar??

yaar....kiska anagram search karun?....ye to bata do loi...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^I'm not going to repeat what i said earlier, but WE ARE NOT GIVING THE ANSWERS HERE.
If you want some clues, then read previous posts.


----------



## rahul@darshan (Feb 23, 2008)

k...neways...thnx


----------



## Ecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Please All People Read It Carefully :
We Aren't Giving Direct Answers Here

1st try it yourself unless & untill you get irritated & feel giving up 

If You Need help Don't P.M anyone
Just try to search the threads

If you still can't get the answer . Wait ..!!!!

Thanx & Hope All Of you Will Follow This


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

Ecko said:


> You Need help Don't P.M anyone


+10000000
I've got 20-25PMs from NEW members regarding Krypton


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ even I've got......and many have also contacted me through Yahoo messenger......


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^None of them have contacted me through yahoo messenger so far...


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

*Just to reinforce and inform every Non-Digitian who is coming to this thread to know the answer......

We have stopped the discussion about Krypton in this forum...... So, no need of PMing and post here for the answers.
*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Even now, there are 6 guests who are viewing this thread...


----------



## minutemaniac (Feb 24, 2008)

hey everyone..one of the creators of krypton here..thanks for all the enthusiasm and keep playing..

(sorry for some of the qns though, which i see have been criticised here..)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 24, 2008)

^^^^^^thnx.....


----------



## Ecko (Feb 24, 2008)

minutemaniac said:


> hey everyone..one of the creators of krypton here..thanks for all the enthusiasm and keep playing..
> 
> (sorry for some of the qns though, which i see have been criticised here..)


Do you too need some hint dude


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 24, 2008)

@minute...if u really want to make up for ur being criticized..give us a hint fr 25..willl be appreciated..


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

minutemaniac said:


> hey everyone..one of the creators of krypton here..thanks for all the enthusiasm and keep playing..
> 
> (sorry for some of the qns though, which i see have been criticised here..)



Give us a hint for the 25th..........Anyways how many levels are there??


----------



## minutemaniac (Feb 24, 2008)

well, for level 25, i gave the hint on the forum which read something like "who are we? what thing made us a better standard than platinum? (the answer may involve semantics) "
about the levels, we are still undecided on the number..


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

The puzzles are so damn easy.
All you gotta do is pour Fresh orange in Box,press Submit, and there you go...You will have Fresh orange juice in next level.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2008)

@minutemaniac WTH is this?
*www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=5158113119949097299&postID=7471852094134069942
Y r u giving out the answers?? We slogged for them (well, not actually ) but now you r just giving them away.. It is like giving a nitro boost to the losers in a bullock cart race..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @minutemaniac WTH is this?
> *www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=5158113119949097299&postID=7471852094134069942
> Y r u giving out the answers?? We slogged for them (well, not actually ) but now you r just giving them away.. It is like giving a nitro boost to the losers in a bullock cart race..



@minutemaniac
Dude you people are losers
What the hell !@#$$%^&
U ppl really $uk


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes you are Losers, with a big L


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 24, 2008)

@minutemaniac WTH is this?
*www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl... 2094134069942
Y r u giving out the answers?? We slogged for them (well, not actually ) but now you r just giving them away.. It is like giving a nitro boost to the losers in a bullock cart race.. 

????


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Why the hell are you copy pasting Pathiks post?


----------



## rahul@darshan (Feb 24, 2008)

somebody plz help me with 16th....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 24, 2008)

aare..what are semnatic links neway..ne examples...

in the dictionary it says..the element itself provides the link


----------



## dayal.prem (Feb 24, 2008)

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Help For LVl 11    !!!!!!!!!!
In a mEss For 24 Hours


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Impossible. 
Read prev posts and solve it or quit the game NOW


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 24, 2008)

aare gadhe...25 ke liye help kar..waise kuch nahin hoga..we need to reach 30..coz we at digit are the best... 

jo discuss karna hai..yehi kar


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> coz we at digit are the best...


+1
@amd: Didnt you get the link to *someones* forum to discuss about all this?


----------



## dayal.prem (Feb 24, 2008)

plzz just a clue for 11 very impatient


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont expect us to do everything for you
Do you want us to come to your place and type the answer for you?
If you are interested, then search all the 662 posts made so far in this forum and you will get a clue. If you dont get it, we cant help you further. We are not giving away answers here.
If you still dont get the answer, then ask for the answer or a clue in their forum.


----------



## dayal.prem (Feb 24, 2008)

Plz bro a single easy hint for 11

i aint asking for the the answer just a clue


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Dont you understand what i'm telling you??
Search this thread. All clues for all levels has been given.


----------



## dayal.prem (Feb 24, 2008)

do u mean the sony clue


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 24, 2008)

i'd participated in iit kanpur tech kriti programing competition ...it was awsum


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

rahul@darshan said:


> somebody plz help me with 16th....





dayal.prem said:


> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Help For LVl 11    !!!!!!!!!!
> In a mEss For 24 Hours





dayal.prem said:


> plzz just a clue for 11 very impatient





dayal.prem said:


> Plz bro a single easy hint for 11
> 
> i aint asking for the the answer just a clue





dayal.prem said:


> do u mean the sony clue



*Why you all are spoiling the flow of our discussion?? We are at 25th and you all are asking 11th etc. and disrupting our discussion on 25th. We are not going to give hints on these and if you want hints, visit all the 34 pages of this thread. Thats all.......*


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 24, 2008)

lolz they're just fr 11th...i ask fr the 2nd...lolzz


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> lolz they're just fr 11th...i ask fr the 2nd...lolzz


Dude, if you can't even do the 2nd (colour pencils) then I think you must stop thinking that you'll be able to do the rest.......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2008)

@pritish check out the link they gave above.. they hav started giving out the answers till hte 7th.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^They are spoiling the spirit of the game...
@pritish: ORDERED... hope this will give you the answer...


----------



## navinnotani (Feb 25, 2008)

@GAgan
hello....


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 25, 2008)

someone plz give some hint for lvl 27.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

^^Cant you guys do anything on your own?? Atleast can you read the previous posts in this page??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

nvidia..have u gone mad??..luk at the post above u.. 

hey ankit...can u help us with level 25 plzzz..stuck like **** here


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

^^I was actually telling it to the other guy... Didnt notice ankit here


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 25, 2008)

hint for lvl 25........

1. Here "we" represents the game

2. think of platinum as element, not platinum jubilee


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

aare yaar krypton aaur platinum karke pura dimag phir gaya mera....lol...thik hai..dekhte hai...

Has Anyone Thought Of Killing Those *********???

They Evn Dunno How To Spell Correctly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Mean....i Had Been Stuck On This For 2 Dyas Just For A Damn Spelling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 25, 2008)

kis par atka hua tha AMD??

now my gprs workin n i m ready to bang my head on this puzzlin 25th. i dindnt spent any time on 25 th since 2 days.

good to see a 27th guy here. wel can u give some more hints to 25th ANKIT


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

me was stuck on 25 too..bloody hell...collg ka xams started...need to complete it..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 25, 2008)

wat do u mean was stuck on 25th. u comleted it. plz give some decent hints dude. i havnt yet started thinki abt it though!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

ankit bhai...26 ka thoda help kar do yaar...
wheel of fortune,merv griffin show..kaha jayga ladka??


and btw fr ur 27...


add ".php" to ur ans in the text box


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 25, 2008)

lvl 26

Where could psycho come...
may be on television

one more thing time traveler and thousand year stuff has nothing do with the ans


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ Yup tried all that. The show's name and stuff.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ Gotcha !!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

28 now.. 


27 tuk 1 min.. 

hey ankit..lets join hands for 28..


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 25, 2008)

ne1 27??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 25, 2008)

hey ankit...u still on 27??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 25, 2008)

hey amd bhai tum to bahut aage nikal gaya. mere ko 25th par help to karo. mere ko solve karne ka maan abhi kiya. 3days se to maine try hi nahi kiya. nut i m not gettin anything abt it. help help!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

aare 25 is easy...search for krypton measure platinum..and u will get a link tht connects the two..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

hey i got that but i had tried that with correct spellin before n i didnt got that. but as u gave hint i saw it agaain i typed wrong this as u said there is spellin error n i got it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

hey ankit..hows life?? 

digit roks..hai na??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 26, 2008)

thnx
on 28
btw did you noticed there is no one on 29
so we can here get something like lvl 8 here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

yea..i kno.lets c..i think i have a cue...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

ok ab 26th ka hint do. i want to come with u both on 28th as fast as possible


----------



## prol (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a 3230 nokia .... wanna remove the security code i inserted .... bt problem is , i 4 got abt it ....

how 2 set 2 default or remove it ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

i think 28 is related to zodiacs..see..solar system and lifestyle..they match..like fengshui and stuff..but prob is..i tried almost evrything..but..stilll


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm back.....I had crossed my bandwidth, so I wasn't able to come online for past 2 days........ Papa maarenge jabh bill aayega...... Monthly routine

I guess you all have advanced to 28th....



amd64_man2005 said:


> aare 25 is easy...search for krypton measure platinum..and u will get a link tht connects the two..


I got the link to this thread on the top.........

---------------


prol said:


> i have a 3230 nokia .... wanna remove the security code i inserted .... bt problem is , i 4 got abt it ....
> 
> how 2 set 2 default or remove it ?


Start your own new thread in the MOBILE section......Don't spam here
-------------------------------------------------------
*I need a hint for the 25th.....I searched but I did't understand what to do. Tried everything- thermal, conductivity blah blah*


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

@amd     give me a hint for 27th now. 

Waise wat do u call a mixed quote and wrong quote


----------



## rahul@darshan (Feb 26, 2008)

heyy....anyone..any hints for 27...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

hey 27th was damn easy after gettin that .php hint.  i got it on my 2nd try  

but guys wat ideas do u hav for 28th.


butone thin i tell u this TREASURE HUNT IS REALLY BOOMIN IN THIS INTERNET N this THREAD IS EVEN 100 TIMES POPULAR THAN THE HUNT HIMSELF..  u know today one of my old friend who had never made a call to me in last 2 years called me today JUST TO GET THE ANSWERE FOR 23RD  n HE CAME TO KNOW ABT MY PARTICIPATION ONLY THROUGH THIS THREAD. MAN ITS REALLY FREAKY WEN PEOPLE FIND U IN THIS WAY.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

yea....so neun fr 28 nw??

no hints on the forum...and digit has been discussed in their forum too.. w

we are famous


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

has it something to do with krypton planet n superman

@amd
where has digit appeared on thier forum ???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

We need a hint 4 28th.. Tried evything i cd think of..
U guys wont believe maine aur amd ne kya kya papad bele hain hints ke liye..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

kya kya paaaper bela pathik. meere ko bhi bolta to main bhi paapard belne me maddad karta!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 26, 2008)

aare yaar...bohut locha hai..aare unke discussion topic mein dekh...sala koi likha hai ki humlog iss forum mein ans discuss karte hai...

*kryptonforum.blogspot.com/2008/02/krypton_13.html

last post..

saale..khud ans nahi pata humlogo par ungli uthate hai


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

omg! All you guys are in 28th?! 
I'm still in 25th Any hints guys?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

^^^ yeah i think its one of the frustrated member/guest who didnt get the ans from us so instead he is complainin abt us..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

@fun2sh: I bet it was one of those guys where i replied with a big "NO" when they asked the answer here.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 26, 2008)

and wat right he has to compaalin ab us that we r discussin here together!! has he forgotten that its the IIT delhi quiz n many people from there would be gettin direct hints from there seniors!!  waise bhi mera jo freind iit delhi hai wo mere ko bola ki uska 15 dost mil kar ye hunt ko HUNT kar raha hai  we on this forum r much less compared to them!!!

thats the one of the reason i didnt tell my freind the ans to 23 as he would hav let it stormed trough iit delhi!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

^^lol
Any hints for the 25th?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

Now who s that sucker.?? I suppose he complained cos he didnt get any direct solutions from here..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

^^Must be one of those Fresh stocks in page 33 or 34.


----------



## splash (Feb 26, 2008)

guys, pls pls pls... send pm me the answer to level 16... i'm goin mad with that one... i tried all the anagram things... pls...
thanx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

man!!!!...damn tired...stuck with this 30..neun ne clues??


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

@amd: clue for 28??


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 27, 2008)

28 anyone ?


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

oh amd. u r fast. good. now Plz dont give an easy hint for further levels to any1 here NOT EVEN ME. coz now u r in the main competition n u deserve it. KEEP IT UP. 

but if u want us to come in same line then its ur wish to give hints. 

just tell me one thing.is it related to zodiac


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 27, 2008)

no its not   jus think bout the hint in the source 

finally they decide to send the registration mail....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

nope not related to zodiac..think lvl 25.. :d

hey elessar..wch lvl??


----------



## thebestone (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello guys,

Finally I got the activation mail for the forum 
I need help in level 26th, tried cheaters, griffin


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

ch the hints in the last two pages..more than enuf


----------



## splash (Feb 27, 2008)

*17th one...*

guys, is the 17th one 81,10,21,or 12..??
tried all numbers from 1 to 100 and none worked.. !! 
in numbers or letters..?
PLEASE HELP


----------



## thebestone (Feb 27, 2008)

AMD, am not getting 26th ( related to what ?

tried show names, television, tv


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

@amd        didnt got ur hint

let me try. in wat way is it similar to 25


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

@amd 
Oops! How does that link with where we are?
is this refers to krypton or lvl 28 or has some other meaning


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

@yankit..yep..ur right..no other meaning


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

@amd
not got yr hint 
lvl25....how???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

ankit..u dnt have to worry about lvl 25..u kno wat u want..

also chk the source....where are they??


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

@amd not gettin anything abt it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

arre...

in level 25..wat did "we" refer to???..chk the source here


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

periodic table ? 
or planet?

i m gettin annoyed. 

nothing strikin in my head


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

Still in the 25th...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## splash (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ guys, pls help... level 17...
can any1 pm me the answer... :O


----------



## thebestone (Feb 27, 2008)

pls help me with 26th .. stuck so far


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 27, 2008)

31


----------



## saint_anger (Feb 27, 2008)

guys 
plz give hint for 27???????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

dude!!!!!!!!!!

plz help me yaar..have no clue..wat to do with the clue???..plz plz


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

yaar im stuck at 16th...can nebody pm me da answer of 16???plz do it fast..u all r amazing yaaaar...so fast!!!

i saw all the hints but not workin!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

arre elessar...help kar na..fr 30..
do we have to remove the wrd tree frm the sequence??


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

ha ha ha...thanks amd


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

koi mera help kyun nahin karta??


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

hi hi hi!!!...jus bcoz u r so far frm us...
neways 17 is 31 kya??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

nopes..but close..


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

numeric or in words???


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

^^Experiment with both


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

unnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dunn canphuzz me yaar...kal hi to i got ur forum n tat also whn i got stuck in marijuana!!!!
dis marijuana can make a person do kuch bhi???baap re!!!!
aam gonna start dis


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ Dude edit your post..


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

edited!!!
yaar help me 4 17th!!!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

Even now there are 6 members and 7 guests seeing this thread!
The best reference for this competition!
Btw, any hints for the 26th?


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

ahh sorry yaar...but dis is ultimate...
yaaar temme for 17th!!!!!
i've tried frm 30-50 both in words 2
pm me lopz


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ Dude you are not even trying..  Just draw the numbers in your mind and cut them... Dont ask for direct answers..


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

ohh..oke..am tryin


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

are ye 28th mere ko kyun nahi samajh me aa raha. mera dimag kharab ho raha hai. koi help karo(waise main help nahi magne ko khud kaha tha but... )


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

Hint deleted.. Hope u got it fun2sh..


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 27, 2008)

lol u shudve told him the answer itself


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

Alrite now? ^^ BTw 30 is damn tough..


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

are pathik bhai! thanks for hint! we i had first reached this 28 page i was thinkin abt that **** N **** n only then i was diverted to zodiac then i was comletely lost. now let me focus on my first instinct again! thanks for help 

oh i got it. shame on me!! great shame!!! i had typed that word today itself in class BUT I MISSPELT IT N I KNEW I DIDNT KNEW ITS SPELLIN PROPERLY SO I ASKED MY FRIEND BUT EVEN HE CONFUSED ME N I FORGOT TO GOOGLE !! BIG SHAME FOR ME


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

yaar am done 17 plzz sum strong hint..

is da sum shud be 10???
how 2 enter it?

ha ha ha ..got it
now on 18th


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

onto 31

amd why r u stuck on 30. It was just 15 min of brain storming.
u just hv to decode it


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

on 31.. luv you krypton..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

yep yep yep

got is too.. 

pathu too..thnx to pathu


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

lvl 31

* You have done well to reach here . Hold your breath till you get the next set of clues ...... we need oxygen too.....

does it mean that they have not made lvl 31????
*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

i have no idea...i think its just a break fr them


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

20th hi hi hi


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

wat crossroads? 
@ ankit, elessar, amd and me..
are we the only guys on 31st??


----------



## navinnotani (Feb 27, 2008)

need hint on lvl 23???


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

20th ka koi hint bhaiyon????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

Check my user title . It ll help you.


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @ ankit, elessar, amd and me..
> are we the only guys on 31st??



6 guys on 31 including us


----------



## navinnotani (Feb 27, 2008)

ramayan said:


> 20th ka koi hint bhaiyon????



"the most talented mathematician of the Middle Ages.

+... there is a modern number sequence named after him....

need hint for 23rd lvl....


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

dhinchak navin!!!!!!


----------



## navinnotani (Feb 27, 2008)

meri bhi koi help karo yaar


----------



## saint_anger (Feb 27, 2008)

plz anybody give help on 28 ....there is no hint for 28 anywhere


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

where in india we hate haiku??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoa!! You guys are awesome!
Congrats to all of you for makin it to 31...
Im in the 26th.. Will try to catch up


----------



## navinnotani (Feb 27, 2008)

ding dong.....23 ne 1......


----------



## navy (Feb 27, 2008)

nyone hint fr 28th.........


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 27, 2008)

gr8 pathik ur up ...ok now guys help me with 31 <br>


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

26th... any clues?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

Google, my friend. Wheel griffin television..


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

help me 4 21 plzzzzz bhaiyonnnnn


----------



## nitesh200599 (Feb 27, 2008)

level 27......stucked ver there 4 4 days...help me digitiians...



ramayan said:


> help me 4 21 plzzzzz bhaiyonnnnn


 there is a rhyming pattern in the japanese poem......which must hv some relation wid telephone....or codes of telephone


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ u got the ans!! just think n apply!


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't come online for a while due to bandwidth problems and you all have advanced to 31st....... I'm on 26th now.....

Anyways I got to something called *Wheel of Fortune* on my own......What should I do next......??


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 27, 2008)

ne1 got any clue wen will 31 be up??...those admins sure ain't answering on the forum now...

n yea plz keep a chk on the number of ppl u giv hintz....30+ shud be a restricted area


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

no idea..but...see in the source..

the writing has been given under the puzzle haeding...

dunno wats going on


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 27, 2008)

wat to do with the ans of 30th. i found the values but not gettin the 31th


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks 4 da hint frnds...
got it..
but what 2 do with dese snaps in 22???
Mesopotamian or Egyptian


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2008)

yea...i think krypton is off air nw...lets c....


----------



## ramayan (Feb 27, 2008)

koi 23 ka kuch to batao.............

yaaar plz help me 4 23rd...i saw everything but not gettin even a single link!!!
can nebody pm me???


----------



## yesyes (Feb 28, 2008)

ramayan said:


> koi 23 ka kuch to batao.............
> 
> yaaar plz help me 4 23rd...i saw everything but not gettin even a single link!!!
> can nebody pm me???



R - Let us know your thoughts so that we can give you proper hints..  Moulin Rouge is a huge hint..


Anyone thinking abt 25 ? i have covered some 'distance' how much more do i need to go ? whats with the semantics ?


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 28, 2008)

ne luck with 31??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2008)

not yet..krypton is on air now tho...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Me in coll.. Ll join u guys later.


----------



## splash (Feb 28, 2008)

guys, how is tring tring connected to 21st.?
tried uk, unitedkingdom, england, japan (for haiku)
pls help..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Sh1t man.. they have given out the 23rd answer.. losers..


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 28, 2008)

ne hint for 31??


----------



## hackitboy (Feb 28, 2008)

amd:can u give a better clue for lvl 26...

"Where could psycho come..." is the answer a name of place ?
 how does it help? PLZ some1...

splash, clue for lvl21: how wud u identify a "long distance telephone call" in ur mobile?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2008)

well where dould he cum..search fr merv griffin


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

31........ Bored..


----------



## hackitboy (Feb 28, 2008)

lvl 26:i understand tht it has something to do with "tv" "gameshow" "wheel"(of fortune)....
but this one is killing me....following is the list of words i tried 
america,back,business,home,livingroom,tv,television,fortune
gameshow,show,soon,channel,daily,early,hall,homes
house,today,tonight,online,onair

tell me if it has anything to do with "*POOR* psycho"?


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ On Wheel of Fortune or Jeopardy......??
I'm also stuck at 26th........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm..ur on the right track..but where could he be??


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ He would have been spinning the wheel, I suppose or it is related to this: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wheel_of_Fortune_puzzle_categories


----------



## hackitboy (Feb 28, 2008)

nbc, mbs,gsn,spinning,hollywood,westwood....none.

1. is tht a place?
2. a figure of speech?
3. something related to physical component of television?


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2008)

Buh bye guys.........These days I'm not able to come online because I'm really short of bandwidth and Dad is going to kill me when the telephone bill comes..........


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 28, 2008)

**** off krypton creator's. 

i got the exact ans to 30th level yesternight itsel. but wen i was enterin that in the box i was not reachin to 31st level. i pmed pathik too to check if it correct.  

but now i typed that again n i m in 31st. why did it happen?


----------



## thebestone (Feb 28, 2008)

I also tried wheel , jeopardy, broadway, beverly, america, nbc .. still not getting it. 2 days up


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 28, 2008)

faaakkkkkkk
 must be from iitd itself


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah the game is over now!!!!!!!!!  but how the hell that guy reached so fast to 35th??? yesternight he wasnt even at 30th!!!


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 28, 2008)

31 

the thing is level 30 not accepting the answer which i gave to reach 31 ..all other levels working fine

wtf admins didnt even clear wether thr will be 2nd n 3rd prizes ...shud we continue or drop it now??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup.. Know that.. Congrats to Vaneet. Game Over.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 28, 2008)

are those damn ****ers had given a wron ans to the 30th question. now they hav changed it to the correct ans. u guys were able to reach 31st by a chance by enterin the wrong ans.  now they hav modified it made it to eact ans.

n WINNER HAS NOT YET BEEN DECIDED AS HE HAS TO CROOS 35 TOO TO WIN.!!! ANY HOW I WILL COMPLETE THE GAME EVEN IF THE WINNER IS CHOOSEN. 

since the beginnin i was plain this game i even dont know that there was a prize or something i started playin it for fun n i will continue it to solve it even after the winners r decided!

is 31th level related to enigma machine of the world war???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Even I ll complete it. But most levels have completely illogical answers. And if the 30th answer wd have been correct b4 also then evy1 wd have done it. But cos it was wrong only few could.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 28, 2008)

is 31st related to enima solver technique??


----------



## ramayan (Feb 28, 2008)

i did each n everything reguardin moulin rouge..all its soundtracks.. all old ones n new ones also!!! but still not gettin nethin!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2008)

aare..they have already given the ans..chk their forum


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

hey dudes i got the answer for lvl 7 but i dont know how to use it.. can ne1 help


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Arey yaar abhi to puri Ramayan khatam ho gayi aur tu puch raha hai Sita kon thi..


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

are bhai kal hi pata chala hai is puzzle ke bare me ...... tab se abhi tak sirf 7th tak hi aaya hoon,..... 7th lvl is related to password at lel zero.. but what to do with that url bhi change kar ke dekh liya hai


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 28, 2008)

level 35 Abhi conquere nahi hua hai. so there's still hope! 

koi 31 solve kiya?


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

dude plzz help me with lvl7 its really hurting me .... wasted almost 6 hrs on tht


----------



## elessar@bits (Feb 28, 2008)

ne1 got any clue for 31st??...i tried all the technical stuff related to it ...nothin working...shud be more general then

@mishigun they hav already given the ans for 7th


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

yaar whr is the answer........ i cldnt find it ne whr ... shayad ho sakta hai me samajh nahi paya hoon... so plzzz help me .. its almost 8 hrs on this question


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2008)

arre yaar..go to the frst page..and look fr the best password..under condition zero...put it in the url in place of the password

and then...will go to a page which says http 404 nt found..read the whole thing..and u will have the ans


----------



## barpit (Feb 28, 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiii guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
stuck on 28th
ny hinttttttttttt??????????????
is it related to solar system???????/


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

i had already tried it almost 100 times but nothing happens...


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 28, 2008)

Read the source again dude....u r right thr at the answer...


----------



## barpit (Feb 28, 2008)

*are yaar koi 28 main acha sa hint de do yaar*
*promise 30 ka answer post kar doonga yaha par*


----------



## mishigun (Feb 28, 2008)

plzz help me... url ko to 1000 bar change kar liya hai .... or page not found error bhi aa gayi lekin ab kya...


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 28, 2008)

@BARPIT :
yaar 26th ka kuch hint do.....griffin par available wiki ke sare words try kar liye kuch nahi ho raha...kuch aacha sa batao yaar....

@MISHIGUN
just enter the best password.....u will get some page.......examine it carefully.....chk the source.....


----------



## barpit (Feb 28, 2008)

abe kernel just think ki pshycko kaha aaya hoga??????????????????????????


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 28, 2008)

yaar wahi soch soch ke to bura haal ho gaya hai...itna to apne bare main bhi nahi socha ki kahan jana hai... 
iske alawa kuch batao yaar...


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

on lvl 7 do i hav to again change the page not found page url with sm word ????

ohhhhhh boy .............. answer was infront of my eyes from last 7-8 hours but i cldnt see it ............. finally got it.......... tht means if you dont know much abt comp you cant do ne thing ......


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey m on lvl 10 but the hritick not helping me.. i think he is sleeping (lolzzz).... ne ways i hav called hritick 2-3 time where i sholud  xxxxxx.blogspot.com but nothing happens yet... what to do now ?


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Alrite now? ^^ BTw 30 is damn tough..


please post hint for 28th level pls man


----------



## hackitboy (Feb 29, 2008)

1 good clue for ___26___ plz...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

i am the biggest f**king a**hole the world has ever seen...**** **** ****...

I have been typing the right ans the whole day..and with the wrong spelling...man..I SUCK BIG TIME...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 29, 2008)

@amd: Which level are you in? im stuck in the 26th


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

m on bloody 32..and cnt make head or tail..


----------



## ankit_1705 (Feb 29, 2008)

amd plz give a small  hint for 31,its really frustrating


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

well...winogg mayb a software and m4 may have many meanings...but u only have to "google" it...

p.s...luk at the search page closely and try evrything


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

* Psycho had weird friends. One of them was El, and El is an ass. Gets a zero in homework!!!
 Doesn't even know how  

**     	       TWO
           + THREE
           + SEVEN
            ------
               TWELVE	
* *
Anyhow, Psycho called him to his home..err..his TREE, to help. 
But he lost that also!!! Can you believe it! 

* 

  			 		 	 	please please for gods sake give a clue man

hey ankit pls give a clue for 30 man ...pls bhavano ko samajho

are you there man'

pls pls  pls  pls  pls pls  pls  pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls    i will not forget your help ..........man pls ...........my head has a serious headache.....pls what to do in  30th

hello mr.amd can you give a clue for 30th....pls


----------



## kalpik (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ And why are you reporting posts from this thread? Just cause no one is giving you clues? Do it once more, and you will earn a ban


----------



## barpit (Feb 29, 2008)

31
got stuck  on 31 frm 8 to 9 hours
giv a particular direction
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help on 31
jus a direction guyzzzzzzz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

^^just report the posts of person you think knows the answer,simple.


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey m on lvl 11 .. thr are pics from i robot movie , vicky from small wonder and another robot and google......... i hav tried humanoid, cyborg, crawler etc... but all in vain plzzz help me guys wht to do now ?????????????


----------



## barpit (Feb 29, 2008)

@mishigun


its a word which is used for a charactor who looks like a human but he is a robot
try on google" human robot



hint on 31 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

amd plz give a clear hint about 31
i hav done everything with m4 carbine
but not successful yet????????????


----------



## abpdora (Feb 29, 2008)

hey 

WHAT IS THIS???


*
I started moving and came far away from the solar system.
All I wanted was my life-style to improve. 

plZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ guys help me with 28
stuck for 3 days yar verry frustated... noramlly i dont ask but this time  i have to...guys help me... give some good hints
*

brilliantarpit i rember we both wew together on 28 for quite a lot.. now u havee reached 31.... pllz help still stuck on 28


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

ne clues for lvl 13 ....  past hints didnt work ...


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm stuck on 26th because I don't have bandwidth...........
The moment the clock will hit 12 midnight, I'm going to come online and solve all this.......


----------



## abpdora (Feb 29, 2008)

28th yar anyone


----------



## barpit (Feb 29, 2008)

@abpdora
are yaar realated to krypton 
its a biggest hint


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

yaar koi to 13th lvl ki hint do... ab home tak drive karne ke liye sab kuchh try kar liya.... technical bhi or non technical bhi ..  .. kuchh to batao yaaroo


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

*All the guys here who have joined this forum just because of Krypton......

Are you all guys going to help other people and openly participate in the discussions here?? Or will you just forget this forum after this Krypton thing gets over??*


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

no way dude.. i hav really found some gr8 ppl here... nd really loking forward for the think digit......

yaar plzzz help me with the lvl 13.... and m sure i can help in other forums on think digit.... m not gud in puzzles but a lot wid the computers


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Thats the spirit.........

What is the level 13 about? I'm short of bandwidth, so I'm not going to their website......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

search this forum well...i have laready posted sum awesum hints


----------



## ray123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*level 31*

plzzz give any clues for level 31...


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: level 31*



ray123 said:


> plzzz give any clues for level 31...


Give me a Hint for the 26th......And I'll give you a hint for the 31st.....


----------



## DizitalNovice (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm on 7. I got the page which is not what it seems. but what to do after that?how to goto lvl 8 or 9 since it seems there is no 8.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

just read the error page properly


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

hey ray123 what do you think about m4 and winogg

hey ray123 what do you think about m4 and winogg


----------



## Nitin @ IIITDMJ (Feb 29, 2008)

plz give some hint for 31 i have searched google for the whole day today

hey ne1 who cn help me ,i m stucked upon 31th q 
plsssssssss gv me sm hint,i do lot of google 2day bt all in vain
i tried everything  bt it does nt connected 
plssssss gv me sm hint 
how 2 proceed plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## newUser2 (Feb 29, 2008)

Even i also stucked on 31...... have tried almost everything which i have on google m4....


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: level 31*

gagandeep pls give hint for 31st
hint for 26th is indian idol and big boss


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 29, 2008)

26th ka koi hint do....merv griffin se related sare words try kar liye.....
where he could be ?????
koi accha hint do plz


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

hint for 26th is indian idol and big boss



kernel_panic said:


> 26th ka koi hint do....merv griffin se related sare words try kar liye.....
> where he could be ?????
> koi accha hint do plz


hint for 26th is indian idol and big boss



newUser2 said:


> Even i also stucked on 31...... have tried almost everything which i have on google m4....


what do you think about 31st man


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey.! Can anyone post the link of level 31?? If not, then just post the question.......


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just read the error page properly


hey amd pls man help on 31st......


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 29, 2008)

@SANTECH : thx for the hint....
but i m not getting any thing from Inidan Idol & big boss.....even tried relating them with american idol and big brother + merv griffin and all his shows .......
But i not getting any thing sencible from all this



gagandeep said:


> Hey.! Can anyone post the link of level 31?? If not, then just post the question.......



U wont be able to access 31st level with out solving the previous....
they have a post php page and they are storing level number for each id....I already tried doing all those things... but its all server side processing ...so no chance of getting thr with out solving....


----------



## ray123 (Feb 29, 2008)

amd...give any clue for 31st..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 29, 2008)

"google" winogg and look at the google page closely.


----------



## santech (Feb 29, 2008)

kernel_panic said:


> @SANTECH : thx for the hint....
> but i m not getting any thing from Inidan Idol & big boss.....even tried relating them with american idol and big brother + merv griffin and all his shows .......
> But i not getting any thing sencible from all this
> 
> ...


hey kernel which channel links both the tv shows i mentioned...its easy man....

anyways any clue about 31st


----------



## newUser2 (Feb 29, 2008)

pls hint for 31?????????


----------



## ray123 (Feb 29, 2008)

wat does this m4 mean??
does the answer start with M??


----------



## setharsh (Feb 29, 2008)

hey guys,

pls gimme a hint for lvl 30....its riving me crazy..
im not able to decode the numbers...any small hint will do..
thanks


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 29, 2008)

Thx santech ...got it...u gave the direct answer 
I think u should edit ur post...wat u say ???
chk ur private msg also....


----------



## mishigun (Feb 29, 2008)

yaaar ne help for the level 15.... not getting the series.... but can try for thr city... plzzz help

nd i already gone thru the past posts so plzz give me some new hints.. i hav googled the series but nothing happens


----------



## abpdora (Feb 29, 2008)

hey its been really long.....

28 i srealted to krypotn as the element super man etc or IIT delhi ... some place in delhi with a name of a heavenly body...
pplzzzzzzzzzzzzz yar help me out


----------



## kernel_panic (Feb 29, 2008)

@MISHIGUN
if u get the series u will get the the city and vice versa.
think of some thing that generally people are confused in during school time....u must have heard that thing (i m 100% sure u must have used that too ) in school.


----------



## ray123 (Mar 1, 2008)

not getting 31st...
amd ...give some more cluee


----------



## abpdora (Mar 1, 2008)

**** man  i knew the ans but i messed it uop from that time
**** 29th now


----------



## ray123 (Mar 1, 2008)

29th is easy


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

kernel_panic said:


> U wont be able to access 31st level with out solving the previous....
> they have a post php page and they are storing level number for each id....I already tried doing all those things... but its all server side processing ...so no chance of getting thr with out solving....


I know PHP is for server side scripting...
Anyhow, I was able to get to 5th from the 4th without even solving....
*nvidia *(forum member) had posted the link......


----------



## setharsh (Mar 1, 2008)

pls guys ane help for lvl 30 would be appreciated...
thanks..


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

@GAGANDEEP
jump for 1 level is okay....but i m quite sure u wont be able to jump 2 or more levels....not sure..lets try.....i m on 27th and u on 25th....if u want i can give u the link to 27th and u can try entering that ????
I think it wont work......


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Anyways I'm on 27th now........


----------



## ray123 (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone plzzzz
help with 31st..


----------



## setharsh (Mar 1, 2008)

i googled "winogg" and looked at the search pagle closely...
still no clues....guys pls help with lvl 31...


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Lol......The 10th search (*winogg*) is of this thread.....

Anyhow, on 30th.......

@ankit_1705
Can you give any hint for the 31st??


----------



## Nitin @ IIITDMJ (Mar 1, 2008)

*level 31*

plz provide proper hint for q 31


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## abpdora (Mar 1, 2008)

hey 31 ka hint!!!!!!!!!!! plzzzz 

we all can help u gys  to get the ans of 32.....

plzzz help


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

pls give some specific hint, amd ,pls i looked everywhere for level31st.plz


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys,,
Taken a close look at all 12 search google pages for winogg,getting nothin,can u plz specify if the answer is a meaningful english word,,or technical term ,,does m4 mean m followed by 4 letters..plz help


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

aaja beta tu bhi.. 
BTW for the uninitiated, m4 was the name of a german military encoder.. 
that was the path I had taken for this question..


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

ok..cud u plz tell if the answer is a meaningful engliash word(like areoplane),,or a specific term of some class(like mig-21)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

meaningful english word.


----------



## ray123 (Mar 1, 2008)

plzzzz give any hint for 31st


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

ok..thnx


----------



## Nitin @ IIITDMJ (Mar 1, 2008)

hey is thr ne1 who can gv hint 4 31st 
i m stuck upon it 4 2 days
jst snd me mail at rnitin@iiitdm.in 
n u get a trip to goa 
so plsssss go goa 4 fun!!!!!!!!!
c'mon time starts nw


----------



## basukinjal (Mar 1, 2008)

Help on 21 pls....


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> meaningful english word.


is it something to do with enigma ......


----------



## Nitin @ IIITDMJ (Mar 1, 2008)

hey ne1  thr gv sm direction to tat f***ing q 31
tat bloody q has f*** my mind


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> aaja beta tu bhi..
> BTW for the uninitiated, m4 was the name of a german military encoder..
> that was the path I had taken for this question..


is it something to do with the enigma ....do we have to decipher winogg using m4 enigma techniques .....pls tell .....ls give some strong clue....


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

cud u tell on which search page number the answer appears plz..

and i am not able to post reply ..why??


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

aymuosartapahom said:


> ok..thnx


hey man r u thrgh 31st...if yes then plz give a stronh hint....its eating away my mind .....i have my internals coming up and i have been juss thinking winogg and m4


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

no yaar..stil stuckkkkkk

the only thing i hav found common in both is either encoder/decoder..or software/file..nothin from google



santech said:


> hey man r u thrgh 31st...if yes then plz give a stronh hint....its eating away my mind .....i have my internals coming up and i have been juss thinking winogg and m4


plzz give the strongest hint for level 31 if u make it to level 32


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

any hint for 27th ..... apart from that ".php" and "what u r looking for "


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

kernel_panic said:


> any hint for 27th ..... apart from that ".php" and "what u r looking for "


u may be looking for a future level??


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar 30th k liye Hinto do...........


----------



## setharsh (Mar 1, 2008)

@gagandeep: think powers....

btw, ne1 got ne clues for 31st....
i tried m4 encryption and decryption but nothing seems to work..

btw, ne1 got ne clues for 31st....
i tried m4 encryption and decryption but nothing seems to work..


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

nebody plz giv strongest hint for level 31....


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

hey amd plz help for 31st............common its the last day........you got to help man ...............pls ......i have tried everything..........

@kernel: got the answer


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

nebody plz give strongest hint for level 31....urgently plz....googling winogg and searching results not working



aymuosartapahom said:


> nebody plz give strongest hint for level 31....urgently plz....googling winogg and searching results not working


Santech u got the answer please help yaar.....strongest hint plz..



santech said:


> hey amd plz help for 31st............common its the last day........you got to help man ...............pls ......i have tried everything..........
> 
> @kernel: got the answer


 

Santech u got the answer plz help yaar ...strongest hint .....plzzz


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

*AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMDAMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD AMD     pls help----31st level   

** 
Before you can proceed any further 
WINOGG. ....................................... please tell me  M4

*


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

register for c-maphore..online prog contest at
www2.cse.iitd.ac.in



aymuosartapahom said:


> register for c-maphore..online prog contest at
> www2.cse.iitd.ac.in


 

and plz give stongest hint for level 31


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

^^The link you have given isnt correct. Please give the correct link


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

help on 31st.....


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

Tryst 2008, IIT Delhi is proud to organize their online programming
contest
C-maphore. The competition would be held on 2nd March 2008.  Registration
is open at *www2.cse.iitd.ac.in

This is an international event and was a huge success last year with more
than 800 participating teams from all around the world.

There are several huge prizes to be won.

Happy coding!!!
START TIME=12 PM..
END TIME=2 PM
date=2 MARCH



kernel_panic said:


> help on 31st.....


TRIED EVERY WORD STARTING WITH M AND ALL GOOGLE SEARCH  PAGES FOR WINOGG,,,,,,NOTHING WORKING<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<URGENT HELLP HINTSS REQUIREDDDD


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

This is wat I have for 31st......
M4 is a well know encryption method used in enigma
M4 is a very high caliber sniper rifle
wingog is a software used for converting music formats.
wingog is also some sort of encryption algo.

and hint is "google it".....now wat to do wid that....


downloaded the wingog.zip also  but of no use....
downloaded one win32 executable for m4 decryption and to the best of my day, the file was corrupted 


@aymuosartapahom
yaar why even u tried doing that ????
so u really think some one will expect us to do it that way while designing the que....
(ya but after solving a few que i can say the same abt this puzzle game. )


----------



## Nitin @ IIITDMJ (Mar 1, 2008)

hey ne1 plssssssssss 
help me 4 31 
i hv tried everything done days of googling bt nothing i got thr
plssssss ne1 help gv sm hint plsssssssssss
this is the last day i m stuck upon 31 
plsssssssssss


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just read the error page properly


 


Nitin @ IIITDMJ said:


> hey ne1 thr gv sm direction to tat f***ing q 31
> tat bloody q has f*** my mind


please try q 31

amd give some better clue for level 31       

anyone who solve 31 give  good clue


----------



## rawnakiiitdmj (Mar 1, 2008)

if anybody wants hint for q31 mail me at krawnak@iiitdm.in


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

rawnakiiitdmj said:


> if anybody wants hint for q31 mail me at krawnak@iiitdm.in


Arrey yaar.......Give the Hint directly here.........


----------



## rawnakiiitdmj (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry dude i can't give the ans directly but google it on enigma.u will surely find something


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

vaneet give some hint for level 31

aymuosartapahom you are able to solve 31


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

gsumit said:


> vaneet give some hint for level 31
> 
> aymuosartapahom you are able to solve 31


no still stuckkkkkkkk plz help urgently


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

for 31..its a google service...strongest hint i can give


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

google is enlarge it is difficult to search every page amd

please give some good hint of level 31 amd


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

gsumit said:


> google is enlarge it is difficult to search every page amd
> 
> please give some good hint of level 31 amd



I think u r not supposed to search all pages in google search result.....
By google service ...i think its name of some service...but i already tried many of them but not getting any thing...not sure on the rite track or not


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

its a google service...means the ans is related to service tht google provides


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

google provide many service ,we have to find on google page or we have to think  about the google amd


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

about google..frgt winoff and stuff..its the most crappiest puzzle i have ever cum across


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

i wants to know it hint not want to solve other puzzle because time is very les and i want to know all the question of this puzzles


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar yeh to aise nahi hone wala....tukke marne main bhi kuch to range hoti hi hai...yahan to bas lage raho bewkoofo type ...chalo yeh bhi try karte hai...chalo woh bhi try karte hai....
This is really frustating yaar.....

kya pata kino ne answer dekh bhi liya ho kisi page par but socha hoga yeh to nahi ho sakta.....aur aage badh gaye....
Believe me  mere saath to 3-4 questions main ho chuka hai....
This is not a good way of doing this all yaar.....


amd pm me the answer it self yaar....i cant waste my time on solving (most crappiest puzzle as u said) this....

A suggestions for all those who can devote a lot of time to a particular question .....once u finish this...try NOTPRON it has a very good series of puzzle and thr questions are not like this.....


----------



## gsumit (Mar 1, 2008)

gsumit said:


> i wants to know it hint not want to solve other puzzle because time is very les and i want to know all the question of this puzzles



 sir please give hint amd


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

still struggling lvl31--neways,,thanx for strongest hint


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

31..............


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

In the 27th and stuck.


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

hey pathik ....ur bestest hint on 31 plz....


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

@NVIDIA:
Hint for 27....
I know u must have read "What are u looking for"
believe me this is the answer...ya but try it in all possible ways....
i entered 1 of its alternative at the very first attemp and the ngot the answer after a long time ....
so do take care of that


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

hey in level 2 even if i click the colors of VIBGYOR , it does not advance ?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

@Harry potter: Use your mouse. If you dont get it then see their so called forum. I think they have given the answer.
Btw, you are starting this thing when its about to close...

@kernel_panic: Thanks.. Will try it out


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok got and now stuck on 3rd level. btw when exactly will it close and what is the prize


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

^^I think its gonna close tomorrow or today at 12.
No idea bout the prize...
Does anyone know what the treasure is? A wheel?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

hey someone help in level 3 pls


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Complete the series and then change the url.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

Won Krypton!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

33 ans 34 took total 2 mins..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Congrats dude... Whats the treasure? Btw, whats your user name there?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

se_dude


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

hey amd which search page no(winogg) has answer of level 31


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Won Krypton!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Congrats 
 btw i am stuck on level 3 
whats the prize anyway


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

prize is nuthing but a page tht says congratulations..u have won krypton..32 and 31 are creeps....


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

I give up... I dont want to do this thing anymore


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

in colony.php level 
I give up too as i have to concentrate on exams rather than this crap stuff


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

hey amd which search page no(winogg) has answer of level 31.....urgently help

heeeeellllpppppppppppp urgenttllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

Since this quiz sucked too much.. 
Since some of the answers had no relation whatsoever to the questions.. 
And since me,amd and many other guys wasted too much f**kin time on this..
(PS.. I dont want you guys to waste anymore time)

here are the Answers..

1. tryst (box)
2. click the pencils in the order of VIBGYOR.
3. n.php (change url)
4. cleft (box)
5. centrifugal (box)
6. aztec (box)
7. 8f1cg90p.php (url)
8. gibberish.php (url)
9. radius (box)
10. superman.php (url)
11. android (box)
12. jesus (box) -- BULLSH!T
13. nail (box)
14. experiment (enter in box in the teams tab.)
15. rome,1 (box)
16. journalism (box)
17. thirty (box)
18. axle (box)
19. 136 (box)
20. fibonacci (box)
21. ghaziabad (box)
22. cuneiform
23. sunscreen (box) ANOTHER BULLSH!T
24. Click the home link.
25. meter (box) BULLSH!T AGAIN
26. sony (box)
27. twentyeight.php (box)
28. kryptonite (box)
29. 262144 (box)
30. 1722 (it was 1322 sometime back.)
31 + afterwards....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 1, 2008)

YES !!!!!IITD SUCKED BIG TIME!!!!!PUZZLES WITH NO LINK..level 23 was...by far the worst of the lot...and no need to mention 31 and 32....


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the answers pathik


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

Since this quiz sucked too much.. 
Since some of the answers had no relation whatsoever to the questions.. 
And since me and many other guys wasted too much f**kin time on this..
(PS.. I dont want you guys to waste anymore time)

here are the Answers..

1. tryst (box)
2. click the pencils in the order of VIBGYOR.
3. n.php (change url)
4. cleft (box)
5. centrifugal (box)
6. aztec (box)
7. 8f1cg90p.php (url)
8. gibberish.php (url)
9. radius (box)
10. superman.php (url)
11. android (box)
12. jesus (box) -- BULLSH!T
13. nail (box)
14. experiment (enter in box in the teams tab.)
15. rome,1 (box)
16. journalism (box)
17. thirty (box)
18. axle (box)
19. 136 (box)
20. fibonacci (box)
21. ghaziabad (box)
22. cuneiform
23. sunscreen (box) ANOTHER BULLSH!T
24. Click the home link.
25. meter (box) BULLSH!T AGAIN
26. sony (box)
27. twentyeight.php (box)
28. kryptonite (box)
29. 262144 (box)
30. 1722 (it was 1322 sometime back.)
31. calendar ULTRA BULLSH!T
32. TOO_CRAPPY_TO_BE_POSTED_HERE (box) GIGA BULSH!T
33. psycho (box) SANITY ATLAST!!
34. VICTORY..
35. Phew!!!! I just saved your time....


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

@pathik thanks again


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar pathi kyon bata diya yaar....[]

kher any way 31st ka answer dekhne ke baar to lag raha hai accha hi hua bata diya...

32 bhi batao yaar 
ab to solve karne ka bhi mann nahi kar raha

thx to all u guys.....especially (Not in any particular order...) : amd, fun2ush, gagandeep, pathik, sentiasm (naam yaad nahi hai yaar and not going back to get the correct name..)

32nd bata do yaar taki main ja ke kuch aur kar saku...not even trying ...just wanted to c all the que...

I missed NVIDIA in my post no : 965...
sry NVIDIA


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar ab itna kar hi diya to 32 bhi bata do....level 32 ...krypton


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

level 32 ho gaya kya ? answer batao yaar...


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

time is not saved with the missink link of 32....helllllpppppppppp plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

33rd par link se gaye ho kya .....answer to batao ????
nahi to link hi bata do...


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

help reqd urgently level 32 help plzzz


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar abhi to hum hi dono online hai aur dono hi solve nahi kar rahe wait kar rahe hai...
chalo try karte ho hi jayega


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

The 32nd answer ll be posted shortly.. Abhi pak raha hai.. It is more weird than anything on earth


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

33rd ka link bata do PATHIK


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> The 32nd answer ll be posted shortly.. Abhi pak raha hai.. It is more weird than anything on earth


 
aur jaldi pakao.....


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

yaar itni der main to main hi pak gaya hu.....
tum abhi tak nahi paka paye.....jaldi  karo dost.....
if u dont know the answer just give the link to next level....
we will discuss abt the answer later...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

The link wont help.. And what makes you think that I dont know the 32nd answer.. I just wanna see how many of u can solve it urself..


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

are yaar test baad main le lena ...abhi answer bata do.....

and i think link will help for sure.....


----------



## aymuosartapahom (Mar 1, 2008)

level 32 i accept defeat now teeme the answer pathik sir....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

All those who want the 32nd answer, pm me or Amd.. (amd preferably.. He luvs reading pm ) and post here..


----------



## kernel_panic (Mar 1, 2008)

are maine to pehle hi kar diya msg....ab to answer batao....


----------



## newUser2 (Mar 1, 2008)

@kernel_panic

hav u done 32....pls help


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

it is about to end now............................


----------



## santech (Mar 1, 2008)

hello amd ............whats the hint for 32nd......


----------



## santech (Mar 2, 2008)

*here are the Answers for iitd tryst 2008 Krypton online treasure hunt  *

1. tryst (box)
2. click the pencils in the order of VIBGYOR.
3. n.php (change url)
4. cleft (box)
5. centrifugal (box)
6. aztec (box)
7. 8f1cg90p.php (url)
8. gibberish.php (url)
9. radius (box)
10. superman.php (url)
11. android (box)
12. jesus (box) 
13. nail (box)
14. experiment (enter in box in the team tab.)
15. rome,1 (box)
16. journalism (box)
17. thirty (box)
18. axle (box)
19. 136 (box)
20. fibonacci (box)
21. ghaziabad (box)
22. cuneiform
23. sunscreen (box) 
24. Click the home link.
25. meter (box) 
26. sony (box)
27. twentyeight.php (box)
28. kryptonite (box)
29. 262144 (box)
30. 1722 
31. calendar 
32. reynolds(box) 
33. psycho (box) 
34. victory
35. congrats



_*courtsey:sandip gupta  APIIT (Asia Pacific Institute of Information Technology, Panipat)*_


♫ DrEaM nD ReaLiTy........... ThE TwO CoInS In mY pUrSe


----------



## nvidia (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally its over.
Special thanks to _*Pathik*_.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 3, 2008)

aaa acha hua Mera gprs 3din se kharab hua parda tha. nahi to 31 me to main pak jata. 

barda hi unrelevant ans hai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 3, 2008)

golden jubilee for this thread..  50 pages

btw..

iitr treasure to be on from the 23rd of march..

25 levels-each level having 10 questions each and will randomly be produced in front of the contestant...

many cash prizes and hampers to be won..

www.cognizance.org.in


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

^^Another 13 replies and 1000 posts in this thread!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 3, 2008)

so guys...did u all enjoy it??..i surely did..it was really awesum...and just see how we have helped digit...the meber count must have increased in galleons


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

^^Yeah... But i dont think the members who joined digit for this will contribute by posting in other places.
I did enjoy it... But some levels were awfully boring, like the 23rd...


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to Rohtak to my uncle's house and was there for the pas 3 days....And I missed it really......

Guys see this:


> * Winners of Krypton *
> 1st Vaneet Dadra (IIT Delhi)
> 2nd Lokesh Kumar (IIT Roorkee)
> 3rd Rahul Goel (IIT Delhi)


All of them are from IIT.........
------------------------------------------------
Anyways, are you all also thinking to do that IITR Treasure Hunt??? .....


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

now this is popular


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ Abhi to sab khatam ho gaya.. Tu abhi jaga hai..


----------



## Ecko (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok Guyz 
game Ovr & Waiting 4 Next 1
I promise the results will be different  (they always are)

At top will be Digitians Next Time 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png

Someone please post a thread on dat day !!!


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 4, 2008)

wow another hunt to hunt for! great! 

now this time too, 2of my great friend r from IITr . maza aaega.!


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

So when is the next Treasure hunt guys?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ iitr treasure to be on from the 23rd of march..

Read post number #987


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^Great!!
My exams will be over by then


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

And yes......Guys, we'll name that IITR Treasure Hunt thread differently, so that it isn't doesn't get easily searched in Google.........


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^

1000th post in this thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

yes i agree with gagandeep that there should be  a different name for the thread....... how about "Superman's HOME " lol....
@nvidia : good and arent u supposed to prepare for physics exam ?


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

And yes, Harry Potter..........
Were you *miserabled* for posting too much??...........

I was out of station for 3 days and when I came back, I found you *In Shameful Misery*........


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And yes, Harry Potter..........
> Were you *miserabled* for posting too much??...........
> 
> I was out of station for 3 days and when I came back, I found you *In Shameful Misery*........


Yes, that day i posted a lot. Now I would really contribute something to the forum and hence stop useless offtopic posts...........


----------



## santech (Mar 7, 2008)

did anyone start any thread for iitr......?

In the rhythm of Life, we sometime find ourselves out of tune, But as long as there are friends to provide the melody, The music plays on...


----------



## navinnotani (Mar 7, 2008)

haan yaaron....jaldi start karo IIT-r...k liya naya thread.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2008)

navinnotani said:


> haan yaaron....jaldi start karo IIT-r...k liya naya thread.


abhi IIT-R ka treasure hunt khud shuru nahi huya toh uske liye thread kese start kare???


----------

